# What’s on the dinner table (part 2)?



## syabloveschub (Apr 6, 2019)

A massive burger!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm still on the road and so I opted for a tuna fish toasted sub from Subway rather than making a sammich on the truck.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 7, 2019)

italian tortellini soup


----------



## Orchid (Apr 14, 2019)

Home cooked old fashioned beef stew. 
Glazed carrots.
Mashed potatoes home cooked with creme fraiche and milk and butter.
Frozen cherries.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 22, 2019)

At least some ice cream from an Italian shop today.

And for dinner tonight we'll have pepperoni pizza with bell peppers and chillis.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 22, 2019)

Easter sunday I made smorrebrod, danish open sandwiches. I have a lot of ingredients leftovers and also unused produce meats etc so today dinner is the same. More open sandwiches. Going to dive into my cookbooks and watch some more Youtubes for inspiration. I do classic type that the bread can not be seen. But also more modern variety and did a few fusion cooking type.
I did notice that eventhough this is light kitchen work I was getting tired during the process. I still am not fully recovered from the flu. I like cooking and enjoy doing kitchen things. I miss not having enough energy and enough health to do extensive dishes, many hours of cooking/baking like I did when young.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 23, 2019)

Tonight will be madras curry with pork tenderloin, one of my favorites. Served with white rice and shrimp crackers (krupuk) because I love having a meal with sides.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 27, 2019)

Grilled chicken club sandwich on whole wheat bread, from the neighborhood diner/country cooking place. My appetite is off from taking antibiotics, but I really enjoyed what I had of it.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 28, 2019)

Roasted chicken with lemon and mandarin.
Rice with sweet red bell pepper, green peas, green olives, raisins, spring onions, sweet corn.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 29, 2019)

Yesterday was potato gratin with greens and sausage.

Tonight will be a Madras curry with roasted pork tenderloin and white rice.


----------



## sexybbw4u (May 1, 2019)

Kimberleigh said:


> Grilled Italian Sausage on rolls with green peppers and onions, topped with a bit of melted provolone, and Caesar salad on the side.


sounds great... I'm on my way...


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 2, 2019)

Barbecue and fries


----------



## Orchid (May 2, 2019)

Lamb burger roasted with rosemary.
Tennessee bbq sauce.
Potato pancakes.
Snow peas.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 2, 2019)

A fajita chicken tostada. A plate sized fried tortilla, spread with refried beans, then mounded up with shredded lettuce, topped with diced tomato, chopped grilled chicken, diced onion, sliced jalapenos, shredded cheese, and dressed with scoops of salsa, guacamole, and sour cream.


----------



## Sidhuriel (May 4, 2019)

Roasted pork loin with stroganoff sauce, white rice and green veg.


----------



## Orchid (May 4, 2019)

Home cooked split pea soup for 2 days.
Made also some small arepitas infused with some beef broth.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 4, 2019)

Chicken and shrimp lettuce wraps, and some chicken pan fried dumplings.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 8, 2019)

Appetizer of fried blue cheese stuffed olives with homemade aoli garlic sauce


----------



## wrenchboy (May 8, 2019)

Osso buco veal chops from Sammy Hagars cookbook "Are we having any fun yet?"
I don't have the cookbook yet. I found this recipe online as a teaser example.


----------



## Sidhuriel (May 12, 2019)

Chicken tikka massala, garlic nan and white rice. All homemade. And some fresh mango slices.


----------



## Orchid (May 21, 2019)

Beef strips stir-fry.
Mashed potatoes.
Carrots & green peas.
Baked apples & brown sugar & cinnamon.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 8, 2019)

Lemon pepper wings and caesar salad. 

If you make your own wings (we got an air fryer just for wings and snacks) and are looking for a good lemon pepper seasoning, Penzey's Florida Seasoned Pepper is amazing! Black pepper, lemon peel, orange peel, citric acid, garlic, and onion. No salt, you have to add that to taste. But man...it's good.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 10, 2019)

Tonight we're going to an all you can eat sushi place with great teppanyaki. Going to splurge on the salmon!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 12, 2019)

Shrimp salad. A literal pile of peeled chilled boiled shrimp with minced onion and celery, mixed together with a bit of mayonnaise. Served on a bed of salad greens. 

I get it all the time from a local homestyle country cooking place (Kelley's for my fellow Houston area Dimmers). Especially when it's hot out.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 13, 2019)

Making Mac & Cheese with Anthony Bourdain's recipe. Adding some garlic bread and broccoli on the side.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 15, 2019)

Chicken Piri Piri baked in oven.
Rice and peas.
Salad: tomatoes,cucumbers, sweet red bell peppers, sweet dill pickles.


----------



## traceg (Jun 19, 2019)

I think herb and garlic cream cheese stuffed burgers with oven roasted parmesan baby potates are on tonights menu !


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

Just a simple meal today: hot dogs on the grill, corn, baked beans and iced tea.  _Always_ iced tea though.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 20, 2019)

Homemade pepperoni pizza!~Yum


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 20, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Chicken tikka massala, garlic nan and white rice. All homemade. And some fresh mango slices.





Sidhuriel said:


> Homemade pepperoni pizza!~Yum



Mmmmmmm! Yummy!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 21, 2019)

Another simple meal: I made spiced ground beef and bean burritos with grated cheese, lettuce, onions, tomato and avocado with plain yogurt (I actually like it more than sour cream) and Valentina hot sauce.  I also had a little salsa and corn chips on the side. Oh, and more iced tea...of course. lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 23, 2019)

Butter chicken curry with rice. And lemon cheesecake pudding.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 25, 2019)

I kept forgetting to mention what I've been having the last few nights! ...

Sunday: chicken breast with a fresh cilantro/lemon/garlic/black pepper/sesame seed oil marinade on the BBQ, served with a four bean salad and iced tea.

Monday: Thai-inspired fish and coconut red curry on top of basmati rice, served with an olive oil/white balsamic vinaigrette salad and...iced tea. 

Tonight: a spinach and mushroom fritta with french fries and leftover four bean salad, and...iced tea. lol


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 26, 2019)

I subscribed to freshly a meal delivery service. I had mahi mahi tonight with a spicy romenesco sauce over brown rice and a summer veggie medley. I ate some grape tomatoes when it was in the microwave. Was very good. I have been surprised. Of their current menu I really only hate one and that is the BBQ and cornbread. It is pot roast with a weird drizzle of bbq sauce. I thought I hated the aloha chicken but I don’t. The first one I had was missing some things. When it came in the next order it was good. A nice pineapple salsa on top and broccoli with red bell peppers.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 26, 2019)

Fish & chips


----------



## Emmy (Jul 1, 2019)

hellooooo Mr.Sub!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 1, 2019)

Tonight it will be lamb sausages, salad with nectarines and home fries.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

Chilli
Nachos
Rice
Waffles and raspberries for dessert


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Last night I made sausages on the grill with baked beans, corn on the cob and...iced tea!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Chilli
> Nachos
> Rice
> Waffles and raspberries for dessert


And then an ice cream ☺ and cider.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> And then an ice cream ☺ and cider.



Nice! What kind of ice cream and cider?


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

Choc nut in a cone, and rhubarb and custard cider.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Choc nut in a cone, and rhubarb and custard cider.



Wow, interesting! I have never heard of rhubarb and custard cider!  I'm guessing it's something you make yourself?


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

This. From what I hear cider in America is apple juice (correct me if I'm wrong) but here its an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> This. From what I hear cider in America is apple juice (correct me if I'm wrong) but here its an alcoholic beverage.



Well, here in North America, there are several ciders. Generally, "cider" is an unfiltered (light brown), unsweetened, non-alcoholic version of apple juice. Then there is also hot apple cider and mulled cider that has different spices mixed into it, which is generally more commonly served during the Christmas holidays and in the winter. However, there are alcoholic ciders here as well. There are several imported ones from Europe, but also many that are made here as well. They can be made from apple or many, many other kinds of fruit.

Alcoholic ciders used to be very common here in centuries past, but other alcoholic beverages became more popular here and tastes changed over time, and a lot of them became forgotten about. It's not until the last 20 years or so where alcoholic cider drinks of all kinds have slowly begun to become more popular here. Now there are many smaller makers and brewers in particular who produce ciders of all kinds. I had just never heard of the rhubarb/custard combination before.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

For instance, the retailer I usually buy beer, wine and other spirits from has 9 pages of cider on its website.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

The rhubarb and custard flavour is a nod to a very traditional boiled sweet flavour


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> The rhubarb and custard flavour is a nod to a very traditional boiled sweet flavour



Interesting. I had never heard of rhubarb and custard before.  I do love strawberry/rhubarb pie though!


----------



## Emmy (Jul 2, 2019)

BLT lettuce wraps!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Emmy said:


> BLT lettuce wraps!



Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 3, 2019)

Pasta salad with smoked salmon, pickled cucumber, dill/sour cream dressing and some garlic bread. All home made.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 3, 2019)

Possibly jerk chicken and rice and peas followed by cream cakes.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 4, 2019)

Giant burger, grilled medium rare, brioche bun, grilled onions and mushrooms with pickles and lettuce.... 

Grilled Mexican street corn, frisked with cilantro cream and cohita cheese, and a squeeze of fresh lime 

Dessert - bomb pops FTW


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 4, 2019)

Spaghetti with spicy tomato sauce, buffalo mozzarella and aged cheese. Sprinkled with basil.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 4, 2019)

Spaghetti and meatballs for me last night!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 4, 2019)

Loaded hot dogs and dirty fries.
Maybe dessert but I've been super indulged already. I think my co worker is feeding me. Shes given me pretzels and a doughnut today


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 5, 2019)

Steak, roast potatoes and brussels sprouts. With bbq sauce.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 5, 2019)

Even though I'm Canadian, my parents and the rest of my family are American, so for my July 4th meal I made marinated lemon chicken on the grill, baked beans, devilled eggs and a tossed spinach salad with strawberries, toasted slivered almonds and a poppyseed dressing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2019)

I cooked chicken breast in a little olive oil and spices, sauteed butternut squash in butter, cinnamon and sugar, steamed broccoli.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 5, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I cooked chicken breast in a little olive oil and spices, sauteed butternut squash in butter, cinnamon and sugar, steamed broccoli.



Sounds like something I'd eat during the cooler months!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2019)

Cupcakes - I grossly overestimated the number of cupcakes I would Want to eat for my birthday!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 6, 2019)

We went to a Chinese restaurant. Omg it was amazing. And I'm still full.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Sounds like something I'd eat during the cooler months!



That is just me trying to follow a few weight watchers principals without actually dieting- hence the butter cinnamon and sugar


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 6, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is just me trying to follow a few weight watchers principals without actually dieting- hence the butter cinnamon and sugar



Haha. Well, butter, cinnamon and sugar is one of life's magical combos, so it's hard to resist!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

We went out for a Middle eastern dinner and I had roasted eggplant with yoghurt, pomegranate and hummus served with flatbread. A side of sweet potato fries with garlic sauce. My husband had a smokey halloumi burger and sweet potato fries too. 

For dessert I had lovely baklava and ice cream with mint tea. It was a great meal!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is just me trying to follow a few weight watchers principals without actually dieting- hence the butter cinnamon and sugar



Oh man I tried that for a while.. couldn't stand the points they counted for butter so just ignored that! Butter is life..


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> We went out for a Middle eastern dinner and I had roasted eggplant with yoghurt, pomegranate and hummus served with flatbread. A side of sweet potato fries with garlic sauce. My husband had a smokey halloumi burger and sweet potato fries too.
> 
> For dessert I had lovely baklava and ice cream with mint tea. It was a great meal!



Ohhhhhh, I love Middle Eastern food! I'd eat all those things and I LOVE baklava!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Ohhhhhh, I love Middle Eastern food! I'd eat all those things and I LOVE baklava!



Yes Baklava is one of the beste desserts ever. What's your favorite?

I personally like Tulumba a lot, and the pistachio rolls.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Yes Baklava is one of the beste desserts ever. What's your favorite?
> 
> I personally like Tulumba a lot, and the pistachio rolls.



I always forget the name of it, but these. 







BAKLAVAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I always forget the name of it, but these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm those are pistachio too


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Hmm those are pistachio too



Yep!  I just LOVE the crispy texture they have when you bite into them. It's intoxicating. That style in particular has an AMAZING texture to the many layers of the phyllo pastry and how it is constructed. I could eat them until I pop! lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 8, 2019)

Red beans and rice.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 9, 2019)

Tonight I had beans and wieners, leftover potato salad and that orange Jello/pineapple/cottage cheese mess from the other night...and iced tea of course!  I seem to be eating baked beans a lot lately though! lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 9, 2019)

Roast chicken with bbq sauce, roasted potatoes, sprouts & cauliflower.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 9, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Roast chicken with bbq sauce, roasted potatoes, sprouts & cauliflower.



Yummy!  You seem to eat a lot of the foods I like too!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 9, 2019)

Tonight we're having baked potatoes with cheese and bacon, sour cream and chive dressing and salad too.
And I've just had a thick shake.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 9, 2019)

...how to make a baked potato highly calorific. 
Scoop it out, mix with cheese, butter and bacon and top with cheese and cook again until the top melts


----------



## Emmy (Jul 10, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I always forget the name of it, but these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sooo goood


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 10, 2019)

Emmy said:


> that looks sooo goood



Oh, they are, I assure you!  As I mentioned earlier, they have this crispy chew that is so addictive. They're sweet and I believe the honey/simple syrup they use has rose water in it too, which makes them taste amazing!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 10, 2019)

Tonight it'll be spicy chicken strips, cheese croquettes and french fries. Snack night!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 10, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yummy!  You seem to eat a lot of the foods I like too!



Yeah I think so too


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 10, 2019)

Pizza, salad and then banana cake or banana waffles.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 10, 2019)

Mediterranean pasta salad with rotini pasta, black olives; green, orange and red bell peppers (capsicums), feta cheese, fresh basil, dried oregano, olive oil and vinegar. I also made a green salad with an olive oil and white balsamic dressing, and guess what I had to drink?...Yep! Iced tea.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm drinking iced tea right now too. lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 11, 2019)

Tonight will be sechzuan five spice chicken, vegetable madras curry and white rice. With prawn crackers.
For dessert some Indonesian pandan cake.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 11, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Tonight will be sechzuan five spice chicken, vegetable madras curry and white rice. With prawn crackers.
> For dessert some Indonesian pandan cake.



You're making me hungry!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)

The family have convinced me to buy takeout. I'm.cool with that.
Mine will be chicken kebab with fries. It has amazing salad and fresh chilli sauce.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)

Here's the result...


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok my partner brought more fries and THEN I had cake which I made.
Here's my food baby. 
I'm stuffed. It's been a good day.

This skirt really emphasises the belly dont you think


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 11, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Ok my partner brought more fries and THEN I had cake which I made.
> Here's my food baby.
> I'm stuffed. It's been a good day.
> View attachment 133061
> This skirt really emphasises the belly dont you think



Yeah, it does. Looks lovely.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 12, 2019)

Tonight will be lamb kebab burgers, home made fries, and cucumber salad.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 12, 2019)

Chicken, waffles and fries. And beer.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 12, 2019)

For tonight I'm having Moroccan-ish curried rice salad with lemon chicken on the grill...and ice tea.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 13, 2019)

I had pepperoni pizza with a cheesy crust, and a coke. Tired and unwilling to cook.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 13, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> I had pepperoni pizza with a cheesy crust, and a coke. Tired and unwilling to cook.



Nothing wrong with pizza with a cheesy crust and a coke, or taking the night off for that matter.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 14, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Nothing wrong with pizza with a cheesy crust and a coke, or taking the night off for that matter.



No I definitely agree, but I love cooking so it's unusual for me. 

I'm cooking melanzane alla parmigiana tonight (eggplant in tomato sauce, covered with mozarella from the oven) with some penne pasta.


----------



## Emmy (Jul 14, 2019)

panzerotti for the first time ever..pretty flipping..amazing


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 15, 2019)

Emmy said:


> panzerotti for the first time ever..pretty flipping..amazing



Your first time having panzerotti???  Heyyyyyyyy! What'sa' matta' you, huh?  I _LOVES_ me some panzerotti! lol What did you have on yours?


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 15, 2019)

Cherrywood smoked pork chops on the grill with multicoloured boiled new potatoes (red, white, yellow and purple) with butter and fresh rosemary from the garden, a tossed salad with iced tea on the side.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 15, 2019)

Hasselback potatoes, fish patty, veggies and homemade garlic sauce.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 15, 2019)

I made a cheesecake for the first time, it has a chocolate cookie base and vanilla-lemon flavored. Turned out really well according to my husband!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 15, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> I made a cheesecake for the first time, it has a chocolate cookie base and vanilla-lemon flavored. Turned out really well according to my husband!



Can you send me a slice?


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 16, 2019)

Madras curry with pumpkin and roast pork. White rice with it.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 18, 2019)

Chicken satay skewers with spicy peanut sauce, white rice, beans & cucumber.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 19, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Chicken satay skewers with spicy peanut sauce, white rice, beans & cucumber.



Mmmmmmmmmmm! Yummers!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 19, 2019)

Last night was sausages on the grill, corn on the cob, baked beans, potato chips and iced tea. Tonight, I have no idea. lol I better get on that! It's almost 6PM here!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 20, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Last night was sausages on the grill, corn on the cob, baked beans, potato chips and iced tea. Tonight, I have no idea. lol I better get on that! It's almost 6PM here!



Hey I have no clue either for today, got a busy day planned and tbh I am not feeling the cooking vibe! Might just put some snacks and fries in the fryer, always works as a solution.

And this meal you describe sounds great~!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 20, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Hey I have no clue either for today, got a busy day planned and tbh I am not feeling the cooking vibe! Might just put some snacks and fries in the fryer, always works as a solution.
> 
> And this meal you describe sounds great~!



Oh, it was great, I assure you!  Last night I was lazy and I just wound up making an omelette.  Just an omelette, some potatoes that I had leftover in the fridge that I sliced up and fried, some toast and iced tea. Always iced tea! lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 20, 2019)

Well it turned out not to be snacks, hubby ordered us pizza. And because I still felt like snacks, I had a cheeseburger pizza which was surprisingly good! Might have that again sometime. It was pizza with tomato sauce, onions, minced beef, cheese, fresh tomatoes, gerkins and burger sauce.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 20, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Well it turned out not to be snacks, hubby ordered us pizza. And because I still felt like snacks, I had a cheeseburger pizza which was surprisingly good! Might have that again sometime. It was pizza with tomato sauce, onions, minced beef, cheese, fresh tomatoes, gerkins and burger sauce.



Ha! I got lazy again and made myself a frozen pizza! lol  But I always add more stuff to it.  It already had pepperoni, peppers and other veggies, but I added: onion, green olives, sun dried tomatoes, extra cheese, parmesan cheese, chili seeds, garlic powder and oregano with olive oil brushed on the bottom. I don't know if it was because I was hungry, but it was _really_ good! Frozen pizza FTW! lol  Oh, and I had iced tea too.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jul 21, 2019)

Too hot to ride motorcycle today so I have a pot of (real) red beans on the stove.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 21, 2019)

I am home alone today and was quite tired so kept it simple, made oven fries with a fishburger. No veggies, too tired lol. Back to normal cooking tomorrow.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 21, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> I am home alone today and was quite tired so kept it simple, made oven fries with a fishburger. No veggies, too tired lol. Back to normal cooking tomorrow.



A few days off here and there is always a good thing.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 22, 2019)

Got my cooking spirit right back today. Made pork tenderloin with stroganoff sauce, mushrooms, roast cherry tomatoes and pasta.

And a blueberry crumble with vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, yesterday was my dad's birthday, so for dinner we had pita bread, baba ganoush (a smoked eggplant dip with garlic, olive oil, tahini [a kind of sesame butter] and paprika), hummus (a chick pea dip with olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and tahini), salad for putting into the pita bread, za'atar bread (lightly broiled pita with olive oil and za'atar - which is a dry mix of thyme, lemon juice and toasted sesame seeds), Egyptian and Lebanese-style green and black olives, pickled vegetables of all kinds, and shanklish, which is a compressed ball of yogurt cheese, feta cheese and other cheeses, and then rolled in thyme (green) or a spicy mixture (red) - we had both.  Oh, and iced tea, of course!  Then for dessert we had lemon meringue pie and Turkish delights, which are fruit-flavoured powdered sugar-covered gummy-like cubes, some of which have pistachios in them. It was a food fest and it was GOOOOOOOOOD! 

Tonight I just had a big salad with lettuce, grape tomatoes, red onion, orange bell peppers, grated carrot, avocado, pieces of bacon, smoked turkey and slices of boiled egg...with iced tea on the side.  Now I'm going to have some leftover Turkish delights from last night! ...


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 23, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Got my cooking spirit right back today. Made pork tenderloin with stroganoff sauce, mushrooms, roast cherry tomatoes and pasta.
> 
> And a blueberry crumble with vanilla ice cream for dessert.



Ooooooo! Yum! Yum! Yum!  I bet that was gooooooood!  And ohhhhhhhh, blueberry crumble! *drools* lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 23, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Well, yesterday was my dad's birthday, so for dinner we had pita bread, baba ganoush (a smoked eggplant dip with garlic, olive oil, tahini [a kind of sesame butter] and paprika), hummus (a chick pea dip with olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and tahini), salad for putting into the pita bread, za'atar bread (lightly broiled pita with olive oil and za'atar - which is a dry mix of thyme, lemon juice and toasted sesame seeds), Egyptian and Lebanese-style green and black olives, pickled vegetables of all kinds, and shanklish, which is a compressed ball of yogurt cheese, feta cheese and other cheeses, and then rolled in thyme (green) or a spicy mixture (red) - we had both.  Oh, and iced tea, of course!  Then for dessert we had lemon meringue pie and Turkish delights, which are fruit-flavoured powdered sugar-covered gummy-like cubes, some of which have pistachios in them. It was a food fest and it was GOOOOOOOOOD!
> 
> Tonight I just had a big salad with lettuce, grape tomatoes, red onion, orange bell peppers, grated carrot, avocado, pieces of bacon, smoked turkey and slices of boiled egg...with iced tea on the side.  Now I'm going to have some leftover Turkish delights from last night! ...



Wow, can I come next time


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 23, 2019)

The coming days a serious heatwave will hit our country until friday, which is a problem for me as I have a medical condition that makes me dehydrate fast. So the coming days I will stay away from the heat of the furnace because I have no choice. 

Tonight I will cook some simple home fries, chicken strips and grilled courgettes.

Tomorrow until friday it's going to be ordering pizza, turning on the fryer and maybe eating a ready made salad courtesy of the local supermarket. Not my favorite way to eat, but staying safe and healthy is more important.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 23, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Wow, can I come next time



Of course! Grab a seat!  I forgot to mention I also made marinated lemon chicken on the grill too!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 23, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> The coming days a serious heatwave will hit our country until friday, which is a problem for me as I have a medical condition that makes me dehydrate fast. So the coming days I will stay away from the heat of the furnace because I have no choice.
> 
> Tonight I will cook some simple home fries, chicken strips and grilled courgettes.
> 
> Tomorrow until friday it's going to be ordering pizza, turning on the fryer and maybe eating a ready made salad courtesy of the local supermarket. Not my favorite way to eat, but staying safe and healthy is more important.



Agreed, your wellbeing is priority #1. Take care, keep cool and stay hydrated, Sidhuriel!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 24, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Agreed, your wellbeing is priority #1. Take care, keep cool and stay hydrated, Sidhuriel!



Been OK so far. Got a great supportive husband, that really helps. He understand I can do practically nothing and takes great care of me 

We'll eat salad tonight with respectively prawn cocktail for him, and smoked salmon/cocktail sauce for me. With garlic butter rolls as a side. And after, a lot of ice cream.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 24, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Been OK so far. Got a great supportive husband, that really helps. He understand I can do practically nothing and takes great care of me
> 
> We'll eat salad tonight with respectively prawn cocktail for him, and smoked salmon/cocktail sauce for me. With garlic butter rolls as a side. And after, a lot of ice cream.



That's great. I'm glad you have a supportive husband to help you out if you ever need it.  Sounds yummy!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 25, 2019)

Turkish pizza (called Lahmacun in Turkey) with home made garlic sauce, hot sauce and cucumber slices for dinner tonight.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 25, 2019)

Last night I had smoked, thick-cut pork chops on the BBQ, boiled new potatoes with butter and chives from the garden, and some asparagus on the side.  The meat was SO GOOD though! It had the perfect amount of fat content and it was such a good quality cut of meat that it almost tasted like steak! Oh, aaaaaaaaaaaand I had iced tea.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 26, 2019)

Tonight I'll have fries, spicy chicken strips, vietnamese lumpia and cheese croquettes. Snack night! 

The heatwave here is awful, ended up in A&E yesterday because of my condition and turns out I had a fever on top of it. Am OK-ish now, but really glad the weather will get better tomorrow!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 26, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Tonight I'll have fries, spicy chicken strips, vietnamese lumpia and cheese croquettes. Snack night!
> 
> The heatwave here is awful, ended up in A&E yesterday because of my condition and turns out I had a fever on top of it. Am OK-ish now, but really glad the weather will get better tomorrow!



Glad to hear you fared okay in the heat! Hopefully tings will cool down in another month or so for you.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 26, 2019)

Tonight I had chicken souvlaki on a pita with tzatziki sauce, lettuce, onion, tomato and garlic, along with a panzerotti with meat sauce and iced tea.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 26, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Tonight I had chicken souvlaki on a pita with tzatziki sauce, lettuce, onion, tomato and garlic, along with a panzerotti with meat sauce and iced tea.



Send some for taste testing to North Carolina please!


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 26, 2019)

We had chicken and spicy tuna roll sushi. And spicy California roll. It was so yummy! I love that my girls will try new things. My 7 year old loved the sushi.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 27, 2019)

Ncmomof4 said:


> Send some for taste testing to North Carolina please!



*buys dry ice and cooler for shipping*


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 27, 2019)

It's raining here  Yay!

We're having spaghetti with tuna, cream and white wine sauce tonight.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 27, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> It's raining here  Yay!
> 
> We're having spaghetti with tuna, cream and white wine sauce tonight.



I make a dish similar to that, but with clams and a bit of lemon juice, and lemon zest as a part of the sauce.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 28, 2019)

Steak with bbq sauce, garlicy roasted spuds, creamy massala coconut cabbage, steamed corn on the cob with butter.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> Steak with bbq sauce, garlicy roasted spuds, creamy massala coconut cabbage, steamed corn on the cob with butter.



That sounds amazing!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 29, 2019)

Penne caprese from the oven. (penne with tomato sauce, buffalo mozzarella and basil)


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 30, 2019)

Curry madras with roast pork tenderloin, white rice and prawn crackers.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 1, 2019)

We're off to a festival for the coming 4 days, so no updates from me but after I'll post what I ate!


----------



## Orchid (Aug 5, 2019)

Chicken fillets with soy sauce pineapple ovenbaked.
Peas, kidney beans, corn, capers and rice.
Tomato & cucumber salad.
Watermelon rind diy sweet pickles.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 6, 2019)

Well, turns out there was not that much choice on the menu at the festival. So what I've eaten is mainly spicy chicken wings, spicy wedges, onion rings and garlic sauce.
Aside from that I had a few slices of good garlic bread, a tuna pizza, chilli con carne and white chocolate cookies. But I am hoping next year will bring a little more variety.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 6, 2019)

Pasta.
Cheese sauce.
Green salad.
Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Aug 13, 2019)

Tonight I had a cold (actually room temperature) "Mediterranean salad" made with rotini pasta, tomatoes, bell peppers (capsicums), onion, feta cheese, black olives, olive oil, vinegar, and fresh basil and oregano from the garden.  Oh, and iced tea of course.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2019)

Orange chicken with rice and broccoli


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 14, 2019)

It's my birthday today 

So I started the day off with toast with a fried egg, orange juice, a mango cupcake and tea. 

Tonight we will have pancakes at a pancake diner because it's all my stepsons will eat out the door (they have sensory issues), and on sunday I will have a birthday party where I will cook a little feast for my guests.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Aug 14, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> It's my birthday today
> 
> So I started the day off with toast with a fried egg, orange juice, a mango cupcake and tea.
> 
> Tonight we will have pancakes at a pancake diner because it's all my stepsons will eat out the door (they have sensory issues), and on sunday I will have a birthday party where I will cook a little feast for my guests.



Happy birthday, Sidhuriel!  Sounds like a nice day so far. I hope you have a lovely day and an even better year ahead! All the best to you on your birthday!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 15, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Happy birthday, Sidhuriel!  Sounds like a nice day so far. I hope you have a lovely day and an even better year ahead! All the best to you on your birthday!



Thank you! I did have a very nice day, but the real party is on sunday 

Tonight I'm keeping it simple with a creamy spicy pasta with chicken livers and onion. Maybe not for everyone, but me and my husband love it. And I've eaten more cupcakes of course, the same as yesterday and also some strawberry ones.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 15, 2019)

Kouign aman: very rich cake!
1 lbs of butter
1 lbs of sugar
1 lbs of flower
0.35 lbs of yeast
a little salt
and 0.1 l of water


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2019)

Chicken kebab with salad and chilli sauce and fries from the local kebab shop. Mmmmmmm yummy.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 16, 2019)

We're going out to a vegetarian junkfood diner today, with a friend of ours who is vegetarian.

I've decided on seitan satay with peanut sauce and salad, and fries with their homemade delicious garlic sauce. Might have a vegan magnum after.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 18, 2019)

Tonight I have a birthday party, so I made lemon drizzle cake with whipped cream for dessert.

For a main we'll have vegetarian lasagna with roasted veggies as my guests are vegetarian. They don't eat much, so that will be it.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2019)

Another family meal out and it's an Indian restaurant. Feel a bit self conscious as it's my partner's family and when they first met me 2 years ago I was much slimmer. Athletic even. But today I really feel fat and gluttonous. So probably something with a creamy sauce.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 19, 2019)

Not cooking today after a busy weekend, turning on the fryer for some fish & chips instead. Good as any meal


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 19, 2019)

Lasagne and salad then tiramisu.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 21, 2019)

Chicken with mushrooms in white wine cream sauce, with white rice and green beans.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 21, 2019)

Probably something easy like chicken nuggets and fries, but I'm thinking loaded fries with cheese and bacon


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

Baked gnocchi with extra mascarpone and tomato sauce on top, cheese in top, with sausages and buttered kale.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

Omg baked gnocchi . It was so delicious. I'm so stuffed.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Aug 23, 2019)

Two nights ago I made a deep dish pizza.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Aug 23, 2019)

If you like steak, make sure to read this!  I rarely eat beef, but last night I made one of the best steaks I have ever tasted! I should have taken pictures!

This all started because I wanted to I try a tenderizing technique I've been hearing about lately. But what I used to tenderize the meat might surprise you: puréed fresh pineapple!  But this technique seems to be all the rage lately, so I wanted to give it a shot. The reason why pineapple tenderizes is because it has natural enzymes in it that help break down proteins and it tenderizes meat. All you have to do is cut up a pineapple and purée it in a blender with a bit of water to create a thick pulp to marinate the meat in.

It's important to note that the pineapple doesn't flavour the meat _in any way_, but it is extremely effective at tenderizing. However, you have to be careful with how long you marinate the meat in the pineapple pureé. It generally it only takes 1-3 hours to fully tenderize the meat, but it depends on what cut of meat it is (i.e. how tough it is) and how thick it is. Just check it every half an hour or every hour. You don't want to marinade it too long, because the meat WILL become too tender and the fibers in the meat will actually begin to separate! After tenderizing, the meat will also turn more pale in colour, but again, this doesn't affect the flavour whatsoever.

I intentionally used eye of round, which is a tough cut of meat to see how effective tenderizing it with pineapple would be. I cut them into 1 1/2 inch (38mm) steaks and I marinated them in the pineapple purée for a little over two hours. After the meat is tenderized, all you have to do is wash off the excess pineapple, and to stop the tenderizing process. Just make sure to pat the meat dry with a paper towel afterward.

I then seasoned them with course sea salt, fresh ground pepper and garlic powder. I also made a small batch of garlic butter to baste the steaks as they cooked on the grill. I just minced some fresh garlic and lightly sautéed them in oil, and then added butter right when the garlic was fully cooked. I then set aside the garlic butter in a small bowl to be used during grilling.

I grill with charcoal and you'll want plenty of heat to cook your steaks properly. The idea is to get a good deep golden brown crust on the outside of the steak and have the inside done however you like it. I also added a foil pouch of cherrywood chips to smoke the steaks a bit and to give them an added dimension of flavour. What I did was I put a thick bed of coals on one sided of the grill and put less on the other side. The idea was to sear the outside of the steaks over high heat on one side of the grill, and then finish cooking them on the other side. I seared them for about 2 minutes per side over high heat to give them a good crust, and then I moved them to the other side of the grill to finish cooking them internally. Just make sure to brush the cooked sides with the garlic butter, and brush it again every time you flip it.

Despite being eye of round, which again, is a tougher cut of meat, the steaks came out very tender and juicy. There was no pineapple flavour _at all_ and the purée did an amazing job at tenderizing the steaks, and essentially making a tougher cut of meat into something that was more like beef tenderloin! With the way I cooked them, along with basting the steaks with garlic butter, it produced one of the tastiest steaks I have ever eaten. The pineapple purée allows you to use a much cheaper cut of meat that will come out very tender, juicy and flavourful. This was a really good experiment and I'd suggest you try it yourself!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 25, 2019)

Tonight I'm cooking madras curry, white rice and fried plantains because that was the meal my husband and I ate when I turned over the keys to my appartment last year. We've lived together for a year and a week now


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 25, 2019)

grilled tomato basil seasoned chicken breast, pasta with tomato and bell pepper sauce, green beans with garlic and olive oil, and Alpine milk chocolate bar for dessert.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 26, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> grilled tomato basil seasoned chicken breast, pasta with tomato and bell pepper sauce, green beans with garlic and olive oil, and Alpine milk chocolate bar for dessert.



Sounds good!

We're having pan fried potatoes with garlic & parsley, fish fingers & beans. Easy but nice. Got milka brownies for dessert.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 27, 2019)

Nacho-rdinary Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 28, 2019)

A little bit of all kinds of things. Mostly anti-inflammatory because the autoimmune stuff is bothering me this week. 

Some lemon-herb cabbage salad, an avocado with lime and salt, some balsamic vinegar marinated beets, some mozzarella arugula and tomato pizza, and overnight oats with walnuts cinnamon and vanilla walnut milk. Probably some golden berries and a glass of tart cherry juice before bed.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Nacho-rdinary Taco Tuesday.



DAMN. Now I have nacho-envy


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 31, 2019)

Breakfast for supper. Pancakes, eggs, and apricot-habanero turkey sausages. The sausages were Jennie-O brand, and tasted pretty good. Not really fruity, but pleasantly hot from the habanero.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2019)

Chicken stir fry with rice.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 6, 2019)

Half a can of buttercream icing..... it was a bad day


----------



## seavixen (Sep 10, 2019)

My husband made kimchi jjigae and mandu for dinner. Mmmm, Korean food.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 11, 2019)

seavixen said:


> My husband made kimchi jjigae and mandu for dinner. Mmmm, Korean food.


Korean food is delicious. Kimchi is sometimes a bit too spicy for me.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Sep 12, 2019)

Had made chilli con carne for the first time, with a lime-avocado sour cream. My husband loved it.


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 14, 2019)

We had a bbq. Hit dogs, lamb kebab, burgers, grilled vegetables and halloumi. Yum. And wine.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Sep 15, 2019)

Tonight will be gratin dauphinois, merquez sausage, and beans


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 16, 2019)

Grilled chicken, brown rice and quinoa pilaf, okra and tomatoes, and lemon herb cabbage slaw. 

I made a big batch of okra and tomatoes yesterday from scratch, oh man is it good. Okra is in season now and easy to find in the supermarket. So, I've cooked it a few times over the past month.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Sep 18, 2019)

Spicy pasta bake with chillis and pineapple.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 18, 2019)

There is a farm to table restaurant in our area that has an amazing breakfast menu. Tonight was smoked bbq Wednesday ...1 meat , 2 sides and cornbread. I had pork ribs and @WVMountainrear had the brisket sandwich. We both got baked beans and mac and cheese. The loaded potato skins( essentially two potatoes cut in half, baked, smothered in bacon & cheese and served with sour cream & ranch) was an excellent appetizer as well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 25, 2019)

@WVMountainrear made us cream cheese chicken chili. It was amazing.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 2, 2019)

Grilled chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, dirty rice (just the seasoned rice, no meat), green beans, and okra and tomatoes. I love okra and tomatoes, and I've been making it every week since okra has been in season.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 3, 2019)

We had random stuff tonight. Bean and cheese tostadas, pickled beets, lemon-herb cabbage salad, okra and tomatoes, and cake for dessert. Basically scrounging in the fridge for whatever would be fast to get on the table. The tostadas baked while I dished up the rest of the food.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 13, 2019)

Homemade chicken and sausage gumbo.


----------



## Emmy (Oct 16, 2019)

went out for a bday dinner this weekend... they had a chocolate..pinata..


----------



## Orchid (Dec 14, 2019)

Roasted turkey (food for the weekend and monday leftovers, our turkeys are small 1.8 kg before cooking)
Herb & bread stuffing old fashioned style. BHG cookbook recipe.
Potatoes, baby carrots & parsley.
Peaches in syrup with some cranberries. 
Raspberries fresh.
1/2 glass Chardonnay white wine.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 15, 2019)

Sour cream chicken and bacon enchilada casserole.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 27, 2020)

Lasagna...


----------



## Orchid (Feb 17, 2020)

Beef stew (BHG cookbook recipe).
Mashed potatoes with milk and butter.
Salad: romaine, cucumber, tomato, sweet bell peppers red orange yellow, sweet pickles, olives and some mayonnaise.
Baked apple.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Feb 24, 2020)

BBQ marinated drumsticks, pommes duchesse and veggies
.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 24, 2020)

Sunday leftover old fashioned beef stew with onions and peas. Cabbage soup cooking it early.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 24, 2020)

What I cooked... ah... mostly heated this evening...chicken nuggets and a little veggie plate (@AmyJo1976 hehe) + Spätzle with melted gouda cheese.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 24, 2020)

Air fried chicken thighs and a side salad.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2020)

*Chicken Piri-Piri drumsticks.
Rice with peas, onions and grated coconut.
Baked apples with ginger and lime.*


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 25, 2020)

Chicken burgers and waffle fries.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 27, 2020)

*Had a little snow wednesday night but it is gone.
Sauerkraut with wine.
Smoked sausage with herbs jus.
Mashed potatoes with butter.
Not much winter this year but cooking a winter dinner today.*


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 27, 2020)

Broccoli and cauliflower covered with a liquid sin made of butter and roasted breadcrumbs...


----------



## Orchid (Feb 28, 2020)

*Paella. Used up a lot of vegetables added last of the rice and cubed chicken filet browned in a little olive oil, onions and herbs. All cooked together in one pan.*


----------



## Orchid (Feb 29, 2020)

Cooked beef stew for 2 days of dinner.
Vegetable stew: onions,bell peppers,zucchini,tomato.carrots, a little olive oil and 1/3 bouillon cube.
Airfryer french fries with rosemary


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2020)

Beef stew from yesterday.
Salad: romaine, tomato, cucumber, bell pepper minis, sweet pickles, pickles baby onions, olives.
Rosti potato pancakes.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 1, 2020)

Djaj Mhamer


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 11, 2020)

Moroccan Royal Couscous 



The Making of..


----------



## Orchid (Mar 11, 2020)

Great! I will add couscous to the grocery list of this week.
Today I cooked sauerkraut in wine, mashed potatoes, jus and smoked sausage..
Now I am having tea from my pharmacy order.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 14, 2020)

My today's choice for dinner is a cross-over between left-overs and "I don't know what I shall prepare"...

Spicy chick-peas
Scrambled eggs 
seeded bread
liverwurst / liver sausage 
fresh tomatoes, grapes and strawberries 
& yoghurt




+ some sweets


----------



## lonerolling (Mar 20, 2020)

we have pasta puttanesca, sausages, and garlic bread


----------



## landshark (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m not much of a food photographer so this won’t do it justice but tonight I’m having pork tenderloin tacos, pair nicer with a Landshark Island Lager, my official beer of summer. (I know it’s not summer yet but since we’re on the brink of the apocalypse I’m making exceptions to policy.)


----------



## Aqw (Mar 29, 2020)

Salmon, brocoli and goat cheese tart


----------



## Jay78 (Mar 29, 2020)

Chicken, Portuguese rice, potatoes and green beans!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 1, 2020)

@WVMountainrear made us Italian sausage and cheese stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 1, 2020)

Crumbed chicken thighs, creamy mashed potatoes, honey carrots. All with sweet caramelised onion gravy. YUM!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 2, 2020)

Beer can seasoned air fried chicken and jalapeno popper cauliflower mash.


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 2, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Beer can seasoned air fried chicken and jalapeno popper cauliflower mash. View attachment 135361


Oh that looks great!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 3, 2020)

Vegetables lasagna


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 5, 2020)

just finished preparation for today's dinner.


@op user : I forgot how it is called - can you name it?


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

Excellent looking dish Dazzling Anna. The name of the dish is "Green beans with tomatoes". Definitely worth a special mention.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 15, 2020)

today I added to my green beans with tomatoes some Greek Feta cheese, pasta rice (kritharaki), fries & olives.


----------



## op user (Apr 15, 2020)

By a happy coincidence (or because great minds think alike) I had a similar green beans and feta cheese in rather less impressed version of DazzlingAnna's meal.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 17, 2020)

Roast turkey, mac-n-cheese, sweet potatoes, green beans. I forgot to rolls.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2020)

Low carb stir fry of pork, mushrooms and shiritake mushrooms in soy sauce and chili paste.


----------



## Corey (Apr 19, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Beer can seasoned air fried chicken and jalapeno popper cauliflower mash. View attachment 135361



Can you please share the cauliflower mash recipe with me? Looks so good!


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 20, 2020)

Vidalias are back!  I rarely follow recipes exactly, so this is mostly improvisation. Vidalia onions will be smaller than usual this year, hence it's fairly dainty. I micro-steamed two of these in an inch of water for 5 minutes and then stuffed them with cored onion bits, sauteed artichoke hearts, panko crumbs, cooking sherry, oat cream (which is decadently thick), and a dash of salt. The top has a sprinkling of shredded cheese, a bit more panko, and a dot of butter. I baked a pair of these at 375 for 20 minutes.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 23, 2020)

Goat Biriyani aka my favorite dish ever


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 24, 2020)

Beef stroganoff on toast, green beans, and apple cobbler with vanilla ice cream. Very much comfort food tonight.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 24, 2020)

Caribbean Jerk Salmon, broccoli, and rice.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 5, 2020)

When Cinco de Mayo happens on a Taco Tuesday, there is no other dinner option.


----------



## Orchid (May 14, 2020)

Chicken fillets Piri-Piri
Salad: romaine, plum tomatoes, cucumber, red bell pepper, sweet dill pickles and black olives.
Rice, green peas and grated coconut.
Homemade cantaloupe melon rind pickles.
Fresh mango.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 31, 2020)

We had today...

Fried chicken breast nuggets, tomatoes & cucumber with some white cheese.




Eating during sunset on the balcony made it even better...


----------



## Orchid (May 31, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna looks great.
Here also cucumber salad with the cheese slicer I can do very thin slices found out by accident, instead of kitchen knife wielded the cheese slicer.........drizzle of red onion vinegar with bits of the pickled onion diy.
Chicken fillets in oven with lemon, spices and a little soy sauce to caramelize.
Potato salad with mayonnaise, eggs, fresh herb dill, herbamare salt, milled pepper, sweet bell peppers yellow, orange,red, golden onion and scallions.Made enough potato salad for 2 days food + sandwiches.
Fresh strawberries and peach tea.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 2, 2020)

Today we had halloumi cheese from Cyprus, spiced with chili, some Greek style salad with feta cheese and olives, bread and after some difficult negotiations I could manage to get some "safari chicken nuggets" (two elephants I think )


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 7, 2020)

Today we had shakshuka (eggs in a tomato sauce) and meatballs, bread, little tomatoes and fresh fruits.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 7, 2020)

Leftover beef stew with carrots and onions from yesterday's cooking dinner.
Boiled brussels sprouts with a little nutmeg and sea salt.
Paprika airfryer fries.
Brownie pudding from grocery shop. Split the jar with s/o he got biggest half.
Fresh apricots.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2020)

Air fryer chicken wings.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 8, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today we had shakshuka (eggs in a tomato sauce) and meatballs, bread, little tomatoes and fresh fruits.
> View attachment 136329



I love shakshuka. It seems to come in an infinity of delicious variants.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 9, 2020)

Cheese omelet, mashed potatoes and green peas.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 9, 2020)

Beef strips with onion panfried in butter.
Casserole potatoes, tomatoes, shallots, olive oil, rosemary.
Steamed bok choy.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 10, 2020)

Shell pasta, sweet bell peppers yellow, orange, red, scallions, shallot, vine tomatoes, chestnut mushrooms, olive oil.
Cheese/tomato sauce.
Cheese slices cut into small bits.
===After dinner got some raspberries from the garden and made one small jar raspberry vinegar. A lot of raspberry plants died with last years heatwaves so only have a bit that survived growing under rose and honeysuckle. Has some sparse fruits and birds ate some bits of few ripe, got ripe ones hidden in leaves for vinegar. I used one of those Kikkoman table bottle/jar filled it with rasberries added white vinegar to cover immerse all the fruit. In a few weeks it will turn red. Then I strain out fruit maybe add a bit of sugar/salt.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 10, 2020)

Creole seasoned smoked sausage and bell pepper skillet.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 13, 2020)

pasta with spinach and feta cheese & salmon


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 15, 2020)

Grilled pork-leg...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 17, 2020)

This is what happens here when I miss lunch and get a first hand recommendation for a new restaurant including delivery service. 


Some thoughts to add...
1. I need to have choice. (my son as well)
2. I didn't eat all. 
3. A lot of leftovers for breakfast (pizza), lunch (chicken burger) tomorrow.
4. I didn't order the salad. 
5. If you ever have the chance (and like sweet desserts) try Künefe 









Knafeh - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Shotha (Jun 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> This is what happens here when I miss lunch and get a first hand recommendation for a new restaurant including delivery service.
> View attachment 136422
> 
> Some thoughts to add...
> ...



I've tried it. It's known as kataifi in Greece. It's delicious.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 21, 2020)

Stuffed sweet bell peppers.
Rosti potatoes.
Peaches in syrup.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 25, 2020)

We are having few days of heatwave.is like 33C here and indoors gets 28C no A/C here.
The 25 june is anniversary I live together 38 years since 1982 together. Not married.
Roasted small french farm chicken, mini tomatoes in many colors, french baguette finished baking in oven 10 minutes and small deli salads in paste form he eggs/curry and me the salmon.
Bottle of white wine still leftover from the Xmas I had 1/2 small glass and he drink the rest.
No House Wine from S.A. western cape Chenin Blanc - Sauvignon Blanc he prefers red wine but still drink to finish is thirsty weather here.
He again this year forgot flowers no gift but did pick up my pharmacy Rx meds and the few groceries,he forgot was our anniversary is always very busy with work. I am homebound and of course could have ordered my own flowers online but my brain is zombi too many meds too many years, just tired of it.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 26, 2020)

Leftovers from yesterday.
Devilled eggs.
Fruit salad cold.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 26, 2020)

Orchid said:


> We are having few days of heatwave.is like 33C here and indoors gets 28C no A/C here.



That’s called normal here (metropolitan Los Angeles area), this time of year. Those are almost the exact temperatures outside/inside here yesterday. The real fun happens when it gets to the 40s°C range—thankfully not now and not soon (here). Overnight lows have been right around 15°C: nice and cool.



Orchid said:


> The 25 june is anniversary I live together 38 years since 1982 together. Not married.



 Happy Anniversary! 

Had my first love and i remained together, that would have been about the same span of time (it would have been 39 years for us). She and i also lived together like a marriage but were not married, for which in English there are several terms. I prefer True Love, capitalized like that (a nonstandard phrase, but i prefer it over the more common ones). So far in life i’ve had 2 True Loves (by this definition): the first one for 7 years, the second between 5 and 13 years (a blurry endpoint). I’ve always considered these arrangements stronger than traditional marriages: with no outside social forces (government for civil weddings or church for religious weddings), it is the strength of love between the lovers holding the bond together. For myself and these lovers, we always renewed our love bond each day, whether via saying heartfelt things like “I love you”, loving kisses, and/or other clear indications of ongoing commitment.



Orchid said:


> He again this year forgot flowers no gift but did pick up my pharmacy Rx meds and the few groceries,he forgot was our anniversary is always very busy with work. I am homebound and of course could have ordered my own flowers online but my brain is zombi too many meds too many years, just tired of it.



I go out of my way to stay off pharmaceuticals as much as possible. Last year for me was a bad year for that, but most of the rest of the 20-teens and so far this year have been good: no pharmaceutical drugs at all.

4 January 1981: that was my first True Love’s and my anniversary (which i obviously still remember).

Things are more complicated with the second True Love: multiple anniversaries. I don’t think we ever decided whether to celebrate the anniversary of our first email contact, our first super-long voice telephone call, our first in-person contact, or when we made the commitment to live together. And if the latter, would our anniversary be the day she picked me up at the airport? When i (first) met her (large in number) family? When we started our cross-country road trip to move her and her belongings to what would be our shared home? When we arrived at that home?

These sorts of things with her were always blurry… and that’s kinda fun and nice in its own way.

Cheers to Your (plural) ongoing long duration love!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 26, 2020)

Cut up chicken breast sauteed in olive oil with onions
Black eyed peas
Butternut squash boiled in chicken buillion for flavor


----------



## Orchid (Jun 28, 2020)

Roast beef thin slices pan fried with onions and butter.
Airfryer fries with black pepper and herbamare salt.
Salad: tomato, red bell pepper, cucumber, iceberg lettuce, sweet pickles.
Fresh cherries.

Later in evening tea & cookies.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 29, 2020)

Chicken fillets in oven with soy sauce and ginger.
Casserole potatoes, endive and herbs.
Fresh cherries.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 1, 2020)

Pork sirloin for the s.o. I I can not eat that due to indigestion issues, is been years ago.
Stir-fry vegetables: sweetheart cabbage, carrots, onion, little green chili pepper, ginger.
Steamed basmati rice.
( For tomorrow saved some leftover rice for small fried rice for my lunch.)


----------



## Orchid (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th July everyone USA and enjoy the food!

Baked variety of stuffed vegetables.
Fresh cherries.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 6, 2020)

Cocktail shrimp
macaroni and potato salad
peanuts and macambo beans
coconut water


----------



## Orchid (Jul 6, 2020)

Roasted chicken drumsticks, bits salted preserved lemons diy, rosemary, milled pepper and a little olive oil.
Ratatouille vegetables dish.
Steamed basmati rice.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 11, 2020)

Three poke bowls (two with Kalua pig)
Mochi donuts
Guava juice
coconut water


----------



## Orchid (Jul 13, 2020)

From yesterday's dinner leftovers beef stew.
Airfryer french fries, Provence herbs & onion rings.
Salad: romaine leaves, all colors radishes, orange & red sweet bell peppers, cucumber, sweet/sour pickles.
Fresh cherries.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 13, 2020)

Baked pink salmon baptized in liquid smoke, brown sugar, and smoked paprika. Not mind-blowing, but managed to get a lot of the cheap fish flavor out. 
Quinoa and brown rice
Kale salad
Flax crackers with hazelnut chocolate butter
Green juice


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 18, 2020)

Cedar plank baked salmon
Crab and artichoke dip
Small salad with Dijon dressing
Hershey's Chocolate Cheesecake with ice cream
Another piece of chocolate pudding cake.

I still have a slight aversion to overly rich desserts. But the cheesecake was good. I still wouldn't pick it over a normal cake though.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 18, 2020)

Chicken risotto made with cauliflower rice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 18, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Chicken risotto made with cauliflower rice.


I'm pretty sure you serve dinner around about the time I get up for brekkie, so I'm ready for this hehe. Yum bum!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 19, 2020)

A salmon burger patty with tzatziki sauce, a plate of fries, celery sticks with tzatziki sauce to dip them in, and fresh lychees for dessert.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2020)

Pasta.
Tomato/basil sauce.
Chestnut mushrooms, sweet red bell pepper, zucchini, aubergine, tomato, onion.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2020)

Boneless chicken thighs seasoned with Cajun seasoning, stuffed with Cajun seasoned cheese curds, wrapped in bacon , brushed with sugar free honey BBQ sauce and cooked in the air fryer.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 27, 2020)

Homemade stromboli or pizza roll with pizza sauce, cheese, pepperoni, and black olives.


----------



## Barrett (Jul 27, 2020)

Stumbled upon this divinity this morning.
It will be what's for dinner tonight.
Aglio e olio


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 28, 2020)

Today my daughter is in charge of dinner. Today's delight will be hotdogs with fries.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 28, 2020)

Beef stew.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 29, 2020)

Oriental style vegetables stir-fry: tiger lilies(chinese), chestnut mushrooms, sugared ginger in syrup, onion, scallions, red bell pepper and zucchini cut into sticks, soy sauce, ginger powder, milled pepper, sea salt.
Steamed uncle ben's rice. 
Pan fried in a little Italian olive oil and salted butter, thin slices roast beef.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 31, 2020)

Potato & egg salad ( made early morning).
Angus burger divided into smaller 1/4 rounds with rosemary, scallions, pepper, grilled in oven.
Cherries cold.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 31, 2020)

I had a burrito, horchata, and Mississippi mud cake.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 31, 2020)

I've been out voted my 2 teenagers along with a 7 & 9 year old. So today is pizza Friday.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 31, 2020)

Jon Blaze said:


> I had a burrito, horchata, and Mississippi mud cake.


Mississippi mud cake- wow... main ingredients: chocolate, sugar, butter. Good choice.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 1, 2020)

Salmon, Pao de quejio, fruit, trail mix, green juice, and one last piece of the mud.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 9, 2020)

Heatwave here 35C/95F so just cold shrimps/prawns with lemon juice, cucumber slices, cold pudding.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 25, 2020)

Tonight I had mixed vegetables, potatoes, artichokes, and because I grabbed the wrong can we had big white beans in tomato sauce instead of stuffed wine leaves (dolmades). 
Fresh fruit as dessert...


----------



## Orchid (Aug 25, 2020)

German steak meatballs, onion & tomato, sea salt , milled black/white pepper, rosemary.
Steamed bok choy with Herbamare salt.
Curly fries with paprika powder in airfryer.
Home baked small ginger cake.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 26, 2020)

Kale salad, salmon, shrimp, poke nachos, and Churro-flavored almonds.


----------



## AtYourMercy (Aug 26, 2020)

Homemade beef stew and garlic knots


----------



## Funtastic curves (Aug 26, 2020)

Boneless.honey teriyaki pork ribs, loaded mashed potatoes, broccoli


----------



## Orchid (Aug 29, 2020)

Last half cup homemade vegetable soup.
Beef stew with zucchini, onion & sweet red bell pepper.
Chestnut mushrooms sauteed in a little olive oil.
Small potatoes oven roasted with rosemary & sea salt, olive oil.
Fresh plums.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 1, 2020)

Pasta Salad, Green Beans &
Shakshuka (eggs in tomatosauce)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 11, 2020)

Bulgur with vegetables
Beef steak & curry chicken filet 
bulgur with butter, sugar and cinnamon
Ginger ale


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 20, 2020)

Baked Ziti Polonaise
Before and after 





Polonaise: My mom was Polish, used her basic recipe.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2020)

Simple paella.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Sep 24, 2020)

Baked Salmon and vegetable salad


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 25, 2020)

Mixed Salad, Pumpkin soup with spicy chicken and seeds, Melon and plums.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 25, 2020)

Beautiful colors


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2020)

Oven roasted chicken with lemon & spices.
Ratatouille.
Steamed endive.
Mini potatoes boiled with a sprig of rosemary.
Grapes & small pear.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 28, 2020)

Vegetable soup cooked fresh.
Saltines & cheese.
Mini apple pastry baked this afternoon & tea.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 16, 2020)

Small beef meatballs and chestnut mushrooms in gravy.
Steamed carrots.
Boiled small potatoes.
Baked apple.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 17, 2020)

Old fashioned beef stew.
Brussels sprouts sauteed.
Boiled small potatoes.
Fresh mango fruit.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 18, 2020)

I had wonderful food all day. (5* buffet)
Breakfast, lunch, dinner was really good.

So I am going to tell you today what I missed on my dinner table:
There was definitely missing my birthday cake


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 18, 2020)

Spaghetti with cheese stuffed meatballs


----------



## Orchid (Oct 18, 2020)

Mixed vegetables soup.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Oct 18, 2020)

Warmed-up (leftover) chicken wings, sticky rice, and miso soup. Cherry turnover for dessert.


----------



## syabloveschub (Oct 19, 2020)

Homemade cheesy baked rice with chicken!


----------



## Barrett (Oct 19, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I had wonderful food all day. (5* buffet)
> Breakfast, lunch, dinner was really good.
> 
> So I am going to tell you today what I missed on my dinner table:
> There was definitely missing my birthday cake


Happy Birthday! ❤


----------



## Orchid (Oct 22, 2020)

Stir-fry beef , red bell pepper, onion, scallion, ginger, soy sauce.
Steamed endive.
Airfryer fries.
Baked apple & cinnamon.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 22, 2020)

Hotdogs...


----------



## Aqw (Oct 22, 2020)

What kind of bread is this?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 22, 2020)

Aqw said:


> What kind of bread is this?


I didn't burn them 

These are regular hot dog buns colored with sepia ink.


----------



## Aqw (Oct 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I didn't burn them
> 
> These are regular hot dog buns colored with sepia ink.


Waou 
You have terrific buns in Germany


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 28, 2020)

Roasted Chicken legs
Roasted oven vegetables 
Salad : Lamb's lettuce, avocado, khaki, Feta cheese and balsamico al fraggiola.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I had wonderful food all day. (5* buffet)
> Breakfast, lunch, dinner was really good.
> 
> So I am going to tell you today what I missed on my dinner table:
> There was definitely missing my birthday cake


Happy belayed birthday to you, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Orchid (Oct 31, 2020)

Home-cooked split pea soup very big pot should last him until monday lunch. Is S/O his favorite soup.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2020)

I've some chicken thighs marinading in yoghurt and spices for a homemade butter chicken. Fluffy basmati as a side. YUM!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 6, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I've some chicken thighs marinading in yoghurt and spices for a homemade butter chicken. Fluffy basmati as a side. YUM!


It looks delicious!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> It looks delicious!


It's looking very delicious! Blipping away on the stove and getting nice and thick.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 6, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> It's looking very delicious! Blipping away on the stove and getting nice and thick.
> View attachment 138120


Chicken, youghurt, rice. Some of my favorite foods!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 7, 2020)

A bastardized version of King Ranch casserole. 

Hatch green chili pepper filled tamales smothered in King Ranch casserole filling and baked in a casserole dish until golden and bubbly. 

I got the Hatch tamales as a curbside pickup substitute for chicken tamales and this seemed like a creative use for them.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 22, 2020)

Carbonara


----------



## Barrett (Nov 22, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> Carbonara
> View attachment 138291


If we had to choose only one thing to eat for the rest of our lives, that would definitely make the final four choices for me.
And since Carbonara and fried oysters are the only two things that pop into my head instantly when I ponder that question (I'd have to put some thought into other possibilities), it would come down to those two.

(and I'd hope for a FFA judge, so she would cheat in my favor and let me have both, because I wouldn't be able to choose one over the other.  )


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 22, 2020)

Barrett said:


> If we had to choose only one thing to eat for the rest of our lives, that would definitely make the final four choices for me.
> And since Carbonara and fried oysters are the only two things that pop into my head instantly when I ponder that question (I'd have to put some thought into other possibilities), it would come down to those two.
> 
> (and I'd hope for a FFA judge, so she would cheat in my favor and let me have both, because I wouldn't be able to choose one over the other.  )


Ooh it would probably be close to one of my final four too. My favourite cuisines are Chinese and Italian, so it's a possible winner. You've got me thinking now.

I'm very sure that you'd have no problem finding yourself a willing FFA to happily cheat in your favour, to let you have both...possibly more


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 22, 2020)

I made a wee Beef and Bean soup, with cabbage and bay.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2020)

I was looking of an easy and tasty recipe. And I found this "salad" Panzanella, and made a variation of it.


Roasted bread, dried tomato, fresh tomato, avocado, mozzarella cheese, lettuce, Grana Padano cheese, honey mustard vinaigrette. 
One of the best meals I made recently.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2020)

Stuffed vegetables oven baked.
Pasta & cheese/tomato sauce.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 30, 2020)

A giant smoked turkey leg. My husband works at the renaissance faire near our house every year, this was the last weekend for the 2020 season, so he brought one home for me tonight.


----------



## stampy (Nov 30, 2020)

Today I made a pizza with sauce and cheese and orange marmalade. It was delicious. I told a friend about it and they acted like I was a deviant weirdo because of it. Not the million other reasons why I could be considered a deviant weirdo: it was the marmalade on the pizza. I guess everyone has their limits


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 1, 2020)

A warm salad of roasted sweet potato, toasted pine nuts, lightly crisped bacon and green shallots. Tossed in a dressing of olive oil, apple cider vinegar, dijon and honey. Sweet and salty. Yum!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 1, 2020)

stampy said:


> Today I made a pizza with sauce and cheese and orange marmalade. It was delicious. I told a friend about it and they acted like I was a deviant weirdo because of it. Not the million other reasons why I could be considered a deviant weirdo: it was the marmalade on the pizza. I guess everyone has their limits


I'm curious @stampy ...Is the marmalade spread over the whole pizza or just dotted about, like the sweet hits of pineapple on pizza (totally necessary for me hehe)?


----------



## stampy (Dec 2, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm curious @stampy ...Is the marmalade spread over the whole pizza or just dotted about, like the sweet hits of pineapple on pizza (totally necessary for me hehe)?


 I just took little spoonfuls and made little marmalade puddles. It did remind me of pineapple, but I thought it was even more yummy!! I saw at my local grocery store, Kroger's, they have a frozen pizza with fancy cheese that uses marmalade as a sauce!!! I am going to get one. I will have to remember to report back to you on how it was!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 2, 2020)

A Tex-Mex feast! It's my husband's birthday and we ordered a takeout meal from a local Mexican food restaurant (small town Texas style). 

We got an appetizer combo platter, a grill combo platter, and a couple of desserts. Enough to have some for supper tomorrow too. It was really good, I am looking forward to trying more things from this place in person as soon as it's safe to.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 2, 2020)

I've had the marmalade pizza from Kroger's. It's really good. 



stampy said:


> I just took little spoonfuls and made little marmalade puddles. It did remind me of pineapple, but I thought it was even more yummy!! I saw at my local grocery store, Kroger's, they have a frozen pizza with fancy cheese that uses marmalade as a sauce!!! I am going to get one. I will have to remember to report back to you on how it was!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2020)

Creamy, salty & meaty Tortellini Carbonara. Yum!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 14, 2020)

Spicy Asian chicken meatballs and lo mein.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 19, 2020)

Korean pork mince with garlic, ginger, chilli flakes, black pepper, shallots, soy & brown sugar. Bamboo for crunch & steamed rice.


----------



## DJ_S (Dec 19, 2020)

I’ve just demolished a plate of roasted shiitake mushrooms on chili cheese nachos.. looked down to take a photo, whoops and there gone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunday night dinner: Shake n Bake pork chops using my last bag of Buffalo style, Instant pot ranch cauliflower, corn custard pudding and biscuits.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2020)

*Merry Christmas everyone. Happy Holidays.
Christmas Eve dinner this evening was appetizers and tomorrow Christmas Day also appetizers.


*


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2020)

*Merry Christmas everyone!*

More appetizers some repeats of yesterday like the mini beef pastry.
Another picture. Egg omelet open sandwich on rye.
Mini tomatoes filled with Italian cream cheese.
Cucumbers infused with allspice and hot chili pepper, sugar and salt just 24 hours infusion, cut very thin.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2020)

Appetizer shrimp cocktail with my homemade vinaigrette on salad leaves, shrimps have fresh lemon juice and dab of belgian sauce andalouse.
Appetizer shop buy mini pizzas warmed in oven.
Endive leaf filled with mini tomato & diy vinaigrette and slice mini babybel cheese.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 25, 2020)

Gigantic boiled Yukon gold potatoes, smothered in stew


----------



## MattB (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas dinner.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2020)

I finally got to play with my baby blowtorch & look at my sweet little pot. Creme Brulee made with real vanilla bean. Now I need something else to singe.


----------



## penguin (Dec 26, 2020)

I opted to skip making Christmas dinner yesterday , so I’m doing it tonight. Corned beef, oven-roasted corn, cheesy garlic mashed potatoes, snd steamed veggies with cheese sauce. Then trifle for dessert.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2020)

Spaghetti Bolognese, with a wee bit of cheese sauce that I made earlier. So it's kind of like a lasagne with noodles....kind of.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2020)

I could have spaghetti every day. Oooh.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 29, 2020)

Must be a pasta day because I had penne with meatballs in marinara. I also had some fresh baguette with lots of butter


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2020)

fat9276 said:


> Must be a pasta day because I had penne with meatballs in marinara. I also had some fresh baguette with lots of butter


Any day is a pasta day


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 29, 2020)

Chicken parmigiana over ziti with bread


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2020)

blackened tilapia with maque choux


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 30, 2020)

Tonight is chili with cheese and nacho chips


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Dec 30, 2020)

Shake n bake chicken and au gratin potatoes and green beans and buttered rolls and a side of warm apple pie with the 'nilla ice cream scoop


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2021)

Hoppin Jon for the sugar bowl.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 3, 2021)

Red Thai curry with Jasmine rice


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 3, 2021)

When I was married and asked to bring/make a dessert for gatherings, I'd try to make everyone's favourite. Then, it was Baked Lemon Cheesecake. These days it's a Belgian Lemon Teacake (not too sure about the truth of it's origins), but it never lasts long. 
Still a wee bit warm from the oven and with extra lemon curd for pouring.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 4, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> When I was married and asked to bring/make a dessert for gatherings, I'd try to make everyone's favourite. Then, it was Baked Lemon Cheesecake. These days it's a Belgian Lemon Teacake (not too sure about the truth of it's origins), but it never lasts long.
> Still a wee bit warm from the oven and with extra lemon curd for pouring.
> View attachment 139171


I want that AND a lemon cheesecake in my belly, like, right now. 
There's room for both.

Actually, better double the recipe.
Recipes.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 4, 2021)

Lunch for me: a Chili sin carne with rice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2021)

Barrett said:


> I want that AND a lemon cheesecake in my belly, like, right now.
> There's room for both.
> 
> Actually, better double the recipe.
> Recipes.


Done!

You know, I think the lemon curd would make a perfect topping for the cheesecake. So a bit of a double whammy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 8, 2021)

Today I had ramen.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 8, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I had ramen.
> 
> View attachment 139241


I was hoping you'd post it. YUM!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 8, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I had ramen.
> 
> View attachment 139241


homemade by the way


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2021)

Shrimp baked in butter-lemon juice-black pepper mixture, green bean casserole and Jiffy corn muffins.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 9, 2021)

8-cut pizza, sausage and peppers
mozzarella sticks
chicken fingers
garlic rolls
family sized tossed salad


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2021)

Cuban - style pizza ham swiss bacon pickles mustard


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 9, 2021)

My cousins wife posted a buzzfeed article today that showed someone making a sandwich in a George Foreman grill. Realizing I had a brand new one in the box never used sitting under my sink for four years, pulled it out and made chicken quesadillas. This terrible pic was just to text her, but this is how they looked and they were so good! Now I want to put everything in this grill!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2021)

Home made nachos, with my own spice mix. Missing the lettuce (oops), plus diced red onion. I know it's not authentic, but this is as close as I'm going to get. Lovely!


----------



## LunaPlenus (Jan 10, 2021)

Honestly not sure yet. Any ideas?


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 11, 2021)

Spaghetti and meatballs. 
Plus I made a dark chocolate cake for dessert!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 11, 2021)

Sausage, kale, and white bean soup. Tonight was definitely a soup night. And pumpkin muffins afterwards.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 13, 2021)

I made a burger with the works (lettuce, tomato, white onion, pickles, cheddar cheese, ketchup, mustard and mayo). I also made oven fries with Yukon gold potatoes "fried" in avocado oil and sea salt. Oh and a pepsi on ice


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 15, 2021)

Bean and cheese tostadas. I forgot to take a photo until I only had two left, lol.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2021)

I made homemade lo mein and it is delicious (if I do say so myself)!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2021)

Tonight I'm making Mayonnaise Chicken, cauliflower in cheese sauce (I brown the cauli first), with roasted pumpkin chunks. YUM!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Tonight I'm making Mayonnaise Chicken, cauliflower in cheese sauce (I brown the cauli first), with roasted pumpkin chunks. YUM!


I have to ask...what is mayonnaise chicken?


----------



## DiamondEyes (Jan 17, 2021)

Irish Stew served with Rosemary Soda Bread


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to ask...what is mayonnaise chicken?


Hiya, GEF.
I use chicken thigh fillets and lay them single layer in a large oven tray.
Smear with a thin layer of whole egg mayonnaise, season with s/p.
Sprinkle with fresh breadcrumbs (I've tried with bought crumbs, but fresh gives a satisfying crunch). Spray crumbs with oil.
Top with a sprinkle of fresh grated Parmesan.
Pop into the oven for about an hour until crispy and golden. I cook it at about 200C, which I checked is 392F.
EAT.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 17, 2021)

I made tacos!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 18, 2021)

I mixed up the meals today, started baking late afternoon and I had these cinnamon rolls for dinner...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2021)

Pepperoni penne and cheese


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 20, 2021)

Lentil shepherd's pie


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2021)

cornflake chicken with honey-mustard sauce as the binder, baked potatoes, and carrots and parsnips done up with cumin (I handled the chicken and taters, wife took the veggies that I'd peeled and applied skill to them)


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 24, 2021)

Came across this product in the grocery store on Friday...









Keto, Vegan, Gluten Free, Non GMO Peanut Butter and Almond Seed Butter


Fatso Nut Butters nutrient dense and enriched with plant-based superfats including MCT, avocado, and coconut oil. Also free of palm oil and sugar!




eatfatso.com


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 26, 2021)

A late lunch & an early dinner of delicate pancakes. Maybe a bit too much syrup though.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 27, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> A late lunch & an early dinner of delicate pancakes. Maybe a bit too much syrup though. View attachment 139588


There can never be too much syrup; just an opportunity to add more pancakes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2021)

Barrett said:


> There can never be too much syrup; just an opportunity to add more pancakes.


You'd be a joy to feed.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 27, 2021)

We had broccoli cheese soup in bread bowls and Caesar salad.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 29, 2021)

I made wonton soup and an affogato for dessert.

The soup hit the spot for this super below zero day


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 3, 2021)

Chicken, fried plantains, pink salmon, cake, and a little spring mix salad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2021)

Homemade mac n cheese with a side of Italian Green Beans


----------



## da3ley (Feb 3, 2021)

Beef Stroganoff with Rotini with a side of steamed Broccoli


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2021)

Banana Bread with Salted Caramel Sauce. I can't put into words how good this sauce is, guys! Oh the banana bread!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2021)

I made miso soup with soba noodles, rainbow chard and tofu added in (also some carrots and green onion). Delicious!


----------



## Barrett (Feb 4, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Banana Bread with Salted Caramel Sauce. I can't put into words how good this sauce is, guys! Oh the banana bread!!!
> View attachment 139769
> 
> 
> View attachment 139770


I need that in my belly.


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 11, 2021)

The last two nights has been sausage gravy and biscuits. As for tonight I’m still undecided.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 11, 2021)

Snow and more snow.
Fish fingers/fish sticks pan fried in a little butter, lemon slice.
Steamed Belgian endive.
The last of the fresh potatoes boiled for S/O and I had saltines.
From my last 2/3 cup fine patisserie flour baked a small apple upside down cake with my last 2 apples.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 11, 2021)

Merguez sausage 
Fresh bread with butter
fresh fruits (banana, apple, grapes blueberries)


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 12, 2021)

Supermarket sushi. They have an in-house sushi kitchen at the supermarket we get curbside pickup from, and it's really good quality for takeout sushi. And key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 18, 2021)

It's a late lunch but stir-fry over rice.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 20, 2021)

Green beans
with tomato sauce and Feta cheese
tomatoes, avocado
olives, bread
and 
fried fish​


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2021)

Tuna poke, spinach, a few sweets, and Konjac noodles. First time trying the latter. Cooked the noodles with Cajun seasoning, and almonds (kind of random lol). They are really good!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2021)

I was in the mood for finger food. With a fork.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 24, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya, GEF.
> I use chicken thigh fillets and lay them single layer in a large oven tray.
> Smear with a thin layer of whole egg mayonnaise, season with s/p.
> Sprinkle with fresh breadcrumbs (I've tried with bought crumbs, but fresh gives a satisfying crunch). Spray crumbs with oil.
> ...


I use mayonnaise as an undercoating for chicken, too. 
My mom started using it in that way when she saw a recipe for it back when we were kids, actually.

I use it on chicken breasts and thighs (either bone-in or boneless, depending on my mood that night). Coat the chicken with mayo, and toss the pieces in a zip-lock bag containing crushed Rice Krispies. Bake in the oven 'til done.
The touch of sweetness in the Rice Krispies plays very well with the tang of the mayo. YUM!

I use panko breadcrumbs when I don't have the cereal available (I don't eat boxed cereals, anymore, so if I want to make mayo chicken with RK, I have to buy a box specifically for that purpose).


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 24, 2021)

It'll be bean soup and cornbread muffins. Cooking the soup in the slow cooker while we work in the garden this afternoon. 

Our neighbor we buy eggs from gave us a ham bone from a big spiral sliced ham he cooked yesterday, and those things make the best bean soup.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2021)

Barrett said:


> I use mayonnaise as an undercoating for chicken, too.
> My mom started using it in that way when she saw a recipe for it back when we were kids, actually.
> 
> I use it on chicken breasts and thighs (either bone-in or boneless, depending on my mood that night). Coat the chicken with mayo, and toss the pieces in a zip-lock bag containing crushed Rice Krispies. Bake in the oven 'til done.
> ...


Hey, @Barrett,

I'll have to give the crushed Rice Krispies tip a wee go. YUM!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 26, 2021)

Hot dogs and tater tots. 

I like my hot dogs dressed with mustard, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and dill pickle. Like a hamburger, but not. I used to go to a hot dog restaurant called "Big Frank's" in Houston way back in the day that offered them that way (among many other ways). I decided I liked it best and stuck with it. Chicago style is my next favorite kind. Occasionally I will enjoy an order of cheese, chili, and onion hot dogs. But only from James Coney Island in Houston. A former friend took me to a hipster beer/food place that had creative gourmet hot dogs with like rabbit meat franks seasoned with a pomegranate-peppercorn reduction and baby arugula greens on top. Reminded me of something Patrick Bateman would order for lunch. It was ok, hot dogs are something I prefer on the simple side though.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2021)

Sushi, sushi, and more sushi. lol


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 27, 2021)

Smoked brisket


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 27, 2021)

Hot dogs, sushi, hot peppers and soup lol


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2021)

PhilipP said:


> Hot dogs, sushi, hot peppers and soup lol



That sounds like quite an interesting spread.


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 27, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> That sounds like quite an interesting spread.


They don’t call me the most interesting man for nothing


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2021)

PhilipP said:


> They don’t call me the most interesting man for nothing


Well, at least they call you


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 27, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Well, at least they call you


They think they call but they’re wrong as usual lol


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 27, 2021)

Chinese


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2021)

PhilipP said:


> They think they call but they’re wrong as usual lol


Sounds about right.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2021)

Red Lobster. Shrimp, salmon, rainbow trout, brussels sprouts, quinoa, and all the biscuits of course.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 28, 2021)

Slow cooked pull pork sandwiches, homemade coleslaw (cabbage, shredded onion, shredded carrot, shredded cucumber), and homemade pickles, from a little old Polish lady whose a coworker's mother


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 2, 2021)

Marinated pork spare ribs. Sweet, sticky, soft and fatty, with just a bit of spice on the side. OH YUM!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 2, 2021)

Vegan stuffzzz lol
Beyond sausage sandwiches with daiya, sautéed onions and peppers. Plus some added (mostly) pea protein.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 8, 2021)

​Tomato & mozzarella cheese
tapenade from black olives with bread sticks

Salad (lettuce, tomato, cucumber)
Potato gratin
Turkey breast steaks

Apricot cookies (Greek style) with coconut


----------



## op user (Mar 8, 2021)

DA a really mouthwatering food....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2021)

Moar Poke and a small salad.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 10, 2021)

Royal Couscous with vegetables, chickpeas and chicken breast.

​


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 10, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Royal Couscous with vegetables, chickpeas and chicken breast.
> 
> View attachment 140548​


I thought kitchen was closed for tonight when a special request came in... baked/fried bananas... here with a butter honey sauce.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I thought kitchen was closed for tonight when a special request came in... baked/fried bananas... here with a butter honey sauce.
> 
> View attachment 140550


Ok, I need to buy some bananas now! Ooh, how nice would they be in that salted caramel sauce!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 12, 2021)

I made au gratin potatoes


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 16, 2021)

​


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 22, 2021)

I made cheesy broccoli-potato soup and now I am eating a ginormous bowl of Cap'n Crunch with crunch berries (because I am a child)


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 22, 2021)

Leftover Tex-Mex food. Chicken and beef fajitas, guacamole, rice, beans.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 24, 2021)

Korean ramen. I added a bunch of kimchi to it


----------



## CPProp (Mar 24, 2021)

I’d be lying if I said it was anything other than beans on toast - I don’t have the patients or desire to cook, in fact, I find cooking laborious and boring but a necessity to live and I’m probably in the wrong thread / site with such opinions


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 26, 2021)

Pepper seared salmon, drizzled with honey, lemon & garlic butter. Cheesy cauliflower bake on the bottom.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 26, 2021)

I made katsu curry and Japanese sticky rice. Oh my goodness!!!! So good


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 30, 2021)

Childhood comfort food. Fish sticks, mixed vegetables, and mac & cheese.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 31, 2021)

Fish sticks.
Pureed carrots.
Mashed potatoes with creme fraiche.
Baked apples with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 4, 2021)

Grilled chicken
Hamburgers 
Hot dogs 
Grilled Corn on the cob
Salmon 
Cheesy potatoes 
Spaghetti salad 
Shrimp 
Broccoli salad 
Potatoe salad


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter lamb with veggies.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 4, 2021)

Funtastic curves said:


> Grilled chicken
> Hamburgers
> Hot dogs
> Grilled Corn on the cob
> ...



Spaghetti salad?


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 4, 2021)

We didn't really plan for a big Easter celebration, but I think we're having ham, garlic dill potatoes, dinner salads, and strawberry cake tonight.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 4, 2021)

Chicken medallion skewers
Pasta gratin
Salad with Feta cheese


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 4, 2021)

wrenchboy said:


> Spaghetti salad?


Spaghetti noodles, Italian dressing, cucumbers, tomatoes, Parmesan. 

Some people add red or green onions, and a meat like pepperoni or shrimp


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2021)

I made a variation of something I saw on a cooking video on youtube. Cut up potatoes, onion. yellow squash and kielbasa layered in a baking dish. Liberally drizzled with olive oil, garlic powder, Mrs Dash and Nature's Seasonings. Stirred it all together then drizzed with more oil. Covered in foil and baked on 400 degrees for 45 minutes. It was really good and easy!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 7, 2021)

My neighbor went fishing and caught some freshwater bass, and gave us a couple. So I guess we're having fish tonight.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 7, 2021)

@Tracyarts did it sing for his supper?


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 9, 2021)

To go with the dinner that I haven't prepared yet, nor do I have a clue as to what it may be.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2021)

Lots of sushi, pea protein shake, and a piece of chocolate pudding cake.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 9, 2021)

Homemade Italian style food. 
Pizza and Tiramisu.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 9, 2021)

Shrimp ceviche salad. Shrimp, tomato, lettuce, onion, cilantro, jalapeno, mango, avocado, and lime juice. With tortilla chips. 
Holy cow it was amazing!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 10, 2021)

Creamy roasted pumpkin and garlicky soup. I like it thick and chunky. ❤ 
Oh, and a lovely dollop of sour cream (of course).


----------



## softerandsofter (Apr 10, 2021)

Spent all day baking so I was too exhausted to cook din. I swear I’d be 350+ if I didn’t have such a fast metabolism lol. The rice and beans got a lil fucked up in the car but the tinga burritos remained intact :’) Also, family sized guac for one person is the way 

Second pic is 25 out of the 50 cookies I baked, eating goooood tn


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 11, 2021)

Chicken , carrots and green beans, rice


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 11, 2021)

BBQ pork skirt steak sandwiches on poppyseed buns, chipotle vinaigrette potato salad, black bean salad.


----------



## softerandsofter (Apr 12, 2021)

Been trying to find the best donut around, got a dozen really good ones this morning! The writing on the box made me giggle too lol.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 13, 2021)

Beef stew, started cooking early is a few hours for fork tender. BHG cookbook recipe.
Carrots & potatoes.
Baby pears in light syrup, leftover jar from Easter groceries.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 13, 2021)

wrenchboy said:


> Spaghetti salad?


Omg my family used to make spaghetti salad for picnics!! It's like a pasta salad but with spaghetti noodles and it's served cold. So delicious!!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 16, 2021)

Chicken fillet with lemon & rosemary.
Steamed endive.
Boiled mini potatoes with fresh dill and few sea salt flakes.
Baked apple with ginger.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 16, 2021)

I have potatoes in the oven for loaded baked potatoes.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 20, 2021)

Chicken drumsticks roasted in oven with lemon and rosemary.
Broccoli, steamed.
Mini potatoes cooked with a little lemon infused seasalt.
Baked apple with ginger and a little cane sugar,


----------



## littlefairywren (May 1, 2021)

Smokey BBQ spare ribs, that were so tender they fell apart. I served them chunky style, with cheesy tortellini in a creamy pepper and shallot sauce.
I was in the mood for comfort food, and pork, cream and pasta is just that. Yummers.


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Smokey BBQ spare ribs, that were so tender they fell apart. I served them chunky style, with cheesy tortellini in a creamy pepper and shallot sauce.
> I was in the mood for comfort food, and pork, cream and pasta is just that. Yummers.
> 
> View attachment 141713


I need that in my life (more specifically, my belly).


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 2, 2021)

Chili and cornbread.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2021)

Roast lamb leg (studded with garlic), with roasted pumpkin and buttered Brussels sprouts. 
I also made a homemade gravy from the pan drippings and beef stock. So good!!!


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2021)

I made Spanish rice and chili... put it in huge tortillas with fresh cilantro, avocado, salsa verde and sour cream for big ol' burritos


----------



## Orchid (May 15, 2021)

Tortillas.
Cooked a mix of ground beef, onion, shallot, scallions, sweet bell peppers, tomatoes, zucchini. herbs seasoning, paprika powder, milled black/white peppercorns, few drops mexican hot sauce , hot ketchup.
Jar of salsa.


----------



## Orchid (May 17, 2021)

Potatoes in skin cooked 15 minutes with salted lemon, drain, cool off, slices 1/2 cm pan fried in little oil.
Endive steamed, sauce creme fraiche.
Fish fingers and slice of lemon.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2021)

Omelette with tomato, cheese and onion.
Toast with butter.
Tomato, cucumber and carrot.


----------



## Orchid (May 19, 2021)

Steamed bok choy.
Mini potatoes boiled in water with 1/3 bouillon cube seasoning.
Beef strips stir-fry with onions and sweet bell pepper.
Baked apple with ginger & a little brown sugar.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 22, 2021)

Leftover Mexican food. Campechana (cold shrimp cocktail type salad), grilled shrimp in a tomatillo and cream sauce, grilled vegetables in the same sauce, rice, chips & salsa.


----------



## Orchid (May 27, 2021)

Beef skewers in oven grill, served with satay sauce from a jar.
Turmeric rice with oregon peas and coconut.
Onion rings and tomato slices sauteed.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 28, 2021)

A disappointing chicken sandwich. 

We tried a new restaurant, a local burger and sandwich place, a few weeks ago. I had a basic homestyle burger and it was great. Decided to try one of their signature chicken sandwiches tonight. It wasn't so great... just too many strong flavors competing with each other. I'll stick with the basic homestyle burgers from this place from now on because I know I like them.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 1, 2021)

Paella.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2021)

Slow cooked beef in red wine, flavoured with bay leaves, garlic, tomato and caramelised onions. Rice & steamed broccoli.


----------



## PeartyB (Jun 2, 2021)

Lock down inspired....Uber Eats.....

I had such plans to do a lot of cooking and stuff, but ended up just getting Hungry Jacks.....


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 2, 2021)

Leftover pizza and cheesy zucchini fritters.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 3, 2021)

Bit of hot weather day 29C same as yesterday S/O requests light/less dinner.........yesterday he had half his usual airfryer fries with a salad. Today is half portion air fryer fries, chicken drumsticks with lemon 2 each.
Small salad of plum tomato, cucumber, orange bell pepper, cornichons, black olives.
Green grapes cold from fridge.


----------



## PeartyB (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't know if it counts as dinner, but mostly now just messing around with making stuff in a blender

Smoothies for everyone


----------



## Orchid (Jun 4, 2021)

Pasta with chestnut mushrooms, tomato, golden sweet onions, zucchini, orange bell pepper, black olives, capers, tomato/basil sauce.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 4, 2021)

I have dough rising right now for some homemade pizza!


----------



## Orchid (Jun 6, 2021)

Salmon salad.
Plum tomato, black olives.
Cherries.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 7, 2021)

Oven roasted chicken drumsticks with lemon, ginger and soy sauce.
Oven roasted red skin potatoes sliced with rosemary, lemon infused sea salt, little olive oil.
Steamed baby bok choy.
Cherries.
Small glass italian rose/pink wine.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 7, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I have dough rising right now for some homemade pizza!



Do you make your own crust or use one already mixed? I've done both. 

What sauce do you like best? The sauce is the thing, isn't it? Do you have a special brand?

Lot's of cheese, please! Lot's of pepperoni, too. And, got to have bacon - always save some for pizza! Onion, jalapenos, black olives, and sometimes green peppers. 

What are you favorite toppers? 

Ok, now I got to have pizza... pizza... pizza! lol


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 8, 2021)

Shakshuka (egg in tomato sauce)
Salad based on wheat with tomatoes, Feta cheese, avocado 
​


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 8, 2021)

Chicken and rice with cucumber salad.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 10, 2021)

Tacos (shrimp, al pastor, steak) and horchata.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 10, 2021)

Stuffed sweet bell peppers with ground beef, olives, scallions and herbs.
Casserole potatoes and carrots and onion.
Green grapes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2021)

We're having beef tacos with cheese, tomatoes, sour cream and taco sauce


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 12, 2021)

Tropical shrimp ceviche salad. Shrimp, tomato, cilantro, onion, jalapeno, lime juice, mango, and lettuce. Minus the avocado it came with.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 13, 2021)

Cold chicken leftovers.
Salad: plum tomato, cucumber, black olives, radishes, sweet bell pepper, cornichons, parsley, little Hellmann's mayonnaise.
Medium baked potato & sour cream.
Cherries.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 23, 2021)

Green papaya salad, Tom Yum soup with shrimp, coconut custard sticky rice for dessert.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 26, 2021)

Smoked brisket sandwich, potato salad, and cucumber salad. With strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## TheShannan (Jun 30, 2021)

Homemade chicken and broccoli and baby corn. A special friend will be dining with me this evening


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2021)

Pork and glass noodles, with garlic, bamboo shoots, baby corn, carrot batons, broccoli, pak choi, bean sprouts and green shallots.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 3, 2021)

Chicken chorizo, Bulgur salad with cucumber, tomatoes & avocado, wheat- and flour-free bread, fresh fruits as dessert

​


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2021)

I fried some fresh salmon fillets in butter, onion, garlic, white wine, heavy cream, finely grated parmesan and lemon slices. Served with wilted baby spinach leaves, on a bed of basmati rice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 11, 2021)

Double crumbed/breaded chicken thigh fillet, cauliflower and broccoli in cheese sauce, with fried garlic and butter mushrooms.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 15, 2021)

Big dinner salad with all the salad bar type toppings (cheese, bacon bits, croutons) and Catalina dressing. And a grilled cheese sandwich with gruyere cheese on sourdough bread.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2021)

For this evening's dinner will be leftovers Bohemian beef and vegetables stew from yesterday's cooking.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 23, 2021)

Shrimp ceviche for an appetizer and a chicken enchilada dinner for the main course.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 24, 2021)

Potato & vegetable pancakes.
Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 25, 2021)

Tonight I cooked lasagna with a salad (tomatoes, cucumber, feta cheese).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2021)

Tonight I made meatloaf with corn on the cob


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 26, 2021)

Fried sausages (chicken), buttered cheese pretzel stick, salad.
Mixed fruit salad with vanilla ice cream.



Letting a 7 y.o.decide what's for dinner could be worse ​


----------



## Orchid (Jul 26, 2021)

Boiled some potatoes and made into mashed potatoes with milk and butter.
Beef mini meatballs with mushrooms, scallions, bell peppers, tomato.
Steamed bok choy.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 30, 2021)

Grilled chicken, cilantro lime rice, charro beans, coconut macaroons and vanilla iced coffee for dessert.


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 31, 2021)

This thread is dangerous! Now I'm starving!


----------



## Orchid (Aug 1, 2021)

Steaks & air fryer french fries with lemon mayonnaise.
Mangetout/Snow peas steamed.
Home baked apple & raisins cake.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 6, 2021)

Mini beef meatballs.
Chestnut mushrooms stuffed with scallion , tomato, zucchini & herbs.
Potato casserole.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 14, 2021)

Chicken and dumplings and vanilla iced coffee for dessert. I was in a comfort food mode.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Aug 16, 2021)

Pork fries. Pulled pork over, homemade french fries with drizzled with BBQ and ranch (it's the bomb). With of course a starter of salad for balance.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 17, 2021)

Beef mini meatballs & rosemary.
Ratatouille with eggplant , onion, zucchini, scallions, red and yellow sweet bell peppers, 1/7 chili pepper, olives green and black, capers, tomatoes, few raisins for a sweet note, herbs, parsley salt, olive oil.
Uncle Ben's rice with herbal salt and butter, boiled.


----------



## Orso (Aug 18, 2021)

On the 15th of August (_ferragosto_ in Italian) we had tne traditional Roman lunch for the occasion: fettuccini with chicken giblets sauce, chicken with peppers and watermelon. If anyone is interested in the recipes, please ask.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 20, 2021)

Air fryer fries with rosemary.
Stuffed mushrooms with minced beef and scallions and tomato.
Cucumber and sweet pickles salad.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 22, 2021)

Polenta and vegetables casserole.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 22, 2021)

Al dente spaghetti with browned chicken thigh fillet strips, fresh garlic, sun dried tomatoes, chicken stock, shallots, finely grated grana padano, a pinch of sugar and sour cream. Made with love.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 25, 2021)

Pumpkin Soup, Beef and zucchini & halloumi.
Dessert: Fresh fruit salad with ice-cream.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 27, 2021)

I had an early supper because I napped through lunch, lol. Fridays we usually get takeout for supper. Tonight I wanted a burger. The nearest place to get a good homemade burger has a house special burger where they cook minced onion into the burger patty itself. So I had that. They make the patty super-thin so it overhangs the bun all around by a couple of inches. Not a huge fan of the messy factor, but it's tasty, so I deal with it.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 28, 2021)

Homemade KFC with chicken filet in small pieces so can panfry in less oil.
Marinated it since early morning in buttermilk and herbs/spices.
Air fryer fries.
No coleslaw because grocery shop had no fresh cabbage. Some cabbage pickles from a jar in pantry.
Steamed endive with a little creme fraiche.
Plums.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 30, 2021)

Paella.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2021)

Last night's roasted sausage and vegetable tray bake. 
Pork and garlic sausages with onions, eggplant, zucchini, tomato and potato. Topped with slices of fried haloumi cheese.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 9, 2021)

Yesterday was a quick dinner steamed endive and air fryer fries.
Had hospital appointment yesterday return home tired and stressed out.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 19, 2021)

Homemade takeout. Chicken lettuce wraps, vegetable lo mein, and eggrolls. 

One of our pandemic projects has been learning how to make our favorite Chinese buffet and takeout food at home (there's nowhere really good to get Chinese takeout within a half hour of our new house). 

It's labor intensive with all the prep work, and uses a lot of special ingredients in the sauces. But totally worth the effort every once in a while.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 20, 2021)

with garlic bread, mozzarella sticks, salad, and chicken tenders


----------



## Orchid (Sep 20, 2021)

The last half of the Malines chicken roasted yesterday.
Salad: cucumber, tomato, sweet red & yellow bell peppers, sweet dill pickles. Homemade raspberry vinegar.
Coconut rice and black eyed peas.
Peaches in light syrup.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 21, 2021)

Pasta , chestnut mushrooms and pasta sauce from a jar.
Ratatouille.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 21, 2021)

Homemade meatballs with spaghetti, red sauce (NOT gravy ), and store-bought garlic knots.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 23, 2021)

A Sonic "grilled cheese cheeseburger" and some onion rings. It's just a patty melt. It's nothing new. Grilled onions, burger patty, cheese, mustard and ketchup, on toast. It was tasty though.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 23, 2021)

Steak strips stir fry with ginger and soy sauce.
Steamed bok choy.
Roasted potato slices with german BratKartoffel herbs mix bought from online pharmacy.
Cooked apples and golden raisins with lime, ginger, cinnamon and spoon brown sugar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2021)

Homemade chicken and vegetable soup. Made with chicken thigh fillets, onion, celery, carrot, garlic, cabbage and zucchini...all simmered in chicken broth.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 26, 2021)

Home alone dinner.
Icelandic shrimp a little lemon juice.
12 fruits multi vitamins juice from german pharmacy brand Vita Garten very nice taste.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 26, 2021)

Boudain, green beans with potatoes, and cucumber salad.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 27, 2021)

Fired pork chops, spaghetti squash, tater tots, and sauerkraut


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 30, 2021)

Vegetable and cheese lasagna with vodka sauce (frozen but delicious) and dinner salads.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2021)

calzone with pepperoni, italian sausage, extra cheese, spinach and bell peppers


----------



## Orchid (Oct 16, 2021)

Picture is yesterdays dinner, saved half of the roasted chicken for this evenings dinner is in fridge. Plus some marinated cucumber salad as side dish, prepared yesterday. For todays dinner will bake stuffed sweet bell peppers with tomatoes, shallots, spring onions and herbs. Airfryer fries with mild paprka spice.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 24, 2021)

We had leftover pizza from last night. Tomorrow (Sunday) we're making something special. Trying our hand at homemade potstickers/pan-fried dumplings, and having stir fried beef with snow peas to go with them. 

We've mastered lo mein and chicken lettuce wraps. The next challenge in re-creating our takeout favorites is dumplings. I think I helped make them one time in the distant past. The process seems familiar.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 24, 2021)

Chicken potstickers with dumpling sauce and stir fried beef with snow peas


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 26, 2021)

Spaghetti with home made sauce (tomatoes, green olives, feta cheese, onion)

​


----------



## Aqw (Oct 26, 2021)

and basil


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 26, 2021)

Aqw said:


> and basil



lol,  you are right!

there is also salt, pepper and a little bit of sugar in the "sauce"


----------



## Orchid (Oct 27, 2021)

Pasta, tomato pasta sauce from a jar, chestnut mushrooms, zucchini, tomatoes, spring onion, orange and yellow sweet bell peppers, dried italian herbs, milled mixed peppercorns, parsley salt.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 30, 2021)

Pumpkin soup
Homemade pizza
Mummy sausages


Dessert


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 1, 2021)

My inlaws came over for supper and picked up food from a seafood restaurant. I had a fried shrimp and oyster po boy sandwich and fried green tomatoes. It was very very good. They also brought hushpuppies and green tomato relish (what the restaurant serves as a table starter instead of bread and butter or salsa and chips). I love that stuff too.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 1, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> Homemade takeout. Chicken lettuce wraps, vegetable lo mein, and eggrolls.
> 
> One of our pandemic projects has been learning how to make our favorite Chinese buffet and takeout food at home (there's nowhere really good to get Chinese takeout within a half hour of our new house).
> 
> It's labor intensive with all the prep work, and uses a lot of special ingredients in the sauces. But totally worth the effort every once in a while.


I have been making my own chicken and broccoli. Very to consuming but so worth it!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 2, 2021)

Boiled small potatoes.
Steamed bok choy.
Pan fried fish sticks in butter and olive oil, squeeze of fresh lemon juice, parsley salt.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 4, 2021)

potato soup with sausages
fresh fruit


----------



## op user (Nov 4, 2021)

I wish I was the one awarded Michelin stars to give you two


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 4, 2021)

Beef Stroganoff over egg noodles. Not my favorite but not something I hate. I can take it or leave it, wouldn't choose it given other options. But my husband absolutely loves it and he's been assigned lots of overtime at work this week and today was particularly chilly for this little part of the world and since he had to spend some of the day outdoors, he wanted something warm, home cooked, and hearty tonight.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 13, 2021)

Homemade chicken and broccoli. It takes awhile to prep but soooo worth it!!!


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 13, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Spaghetti with home made sauce (tomatoes, green olives, feta cheese, onion)
> 
> View attachment 145874​



So I recently started eating feta and I can't get enough!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 17, 2021)

Mixed salad with lettuce, fresh tomato dried tomato, cucumber, mango, Kalamata olives, feta cheese.

Freshly baked salty pretzel bread sticks (still warm ) with butter.

Yoghurt with fresh fruit (khaki, grapes, banana) and cashew nuts & cranberries.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 17, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Mixed salad with lettuce, fresh tomato dried tomato, cucumber, mango, Kalamata olives, feta cheese.
> 
> Freshly baked salty pretzel bread sticks (still warm ) with butter.
> 
> ...


Those pretzel bread sticks looks amazing!!!


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 17, 2021)

I made green beans, buttered parmesan noodles and brown sugar glazed chicken! Also lemon bars for dessert


----------



## Tha66eus (Nov 19, 2021)

Pork sirloin


----------



## FFAscinated (Nov 20, 2021)

Chicken Marsala. Don't tell anyone how easy it is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2021)

I made a crock pot full of chili with kidney beans. Will serve it with sour cream and ritz crackers.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 20, 2021)

We decided on a German restaurant tonight


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 21, 2021)

Spaghetti squash; roasted with salt, pepper, granulated garlic (NEVER garlic salt), and onion powder
Pork Italian sausage
Chicken Italian sausage
onions and peppers, with some fungus/mushrooms for my wife.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2021)

Mini stuffed sweet bell peppers.
Mushroom soup.
Baked apple with bits of candied ginger.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 4, 2021)

Today I cooked tagliatelle with olives and bell pepper sauce + some mozzarella cheese...


----------



## TheShannan (Dec 8, 2021)

I just made 2 batches of porcupine meatballs! Also green beans and of course extra rice


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 8, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I just made 2 batches of porcupine meatballs! Also green beans and of course extra rice



I made them last Tuesday, family recipe includes knuckle-busted onion and rice.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 8, 2021)

Cheeseburgers and tater tots.
Nobody wanted anything fancy


----------



## Orchid (Dec 13, 2021)

Pasta, chestnut mushrooms, san marzano tomatoes, sweet red bell peppers, shallots, zucchini, scallions, herbs, olive oil and formaggio sauce from a jar.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 14, 2021)

Vegetables casserole.
Mini beef meatballs in brown gravy.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Christmas Eve Dinner.
Roasted baby turkey with a herbs, onion, shallot, apples stuffing with butter.
Steamed green asparagus.
Boiled baby castle potatoes red skin.
Peaches in syrup. ( not in picture were in fridge)
Small glass australian red wine.
Hour later tea and fruitcake.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten! 
Christmas Eve Dinner...

Sausages
Potato salad 
Baked Salmon with Mediterranean herbs
2hrs later vanilla ice cream & fruit salad


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2021)

*Merry Christmas.
Leftovers turkey and appetizers in mini sizes, pastries with salmon, beef, potato salad, salmon salad, assortment of cheeses, deli meats, steamed asparagus, peaches in syrup stuffed with cream cheese, mini tomatoes stuffed with cream cheese and herbs, variety olives, pickles, shrimps and dip sauce, crackers.*


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 25, 2021)

Hickory smoked turkey


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 26, 2021)

Baked Chicken Cordon Bleu
Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Orchid (Dec 26, 2021)

*More leftovers, s/o stop eating after 2 dinner plates full and me stop after 1 lunch plate not much appetite with the health issues.*


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2021)

Kaiser buns, irish butter, pastrami, marinated mini tomatoes made early this morning.
Peaches filled with cream cheese.
Coffee and Belgian chocolate bonbons.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 23, 2022)

Salmon in lemon vinaigrette
Salad
Steamed carrots and sugar snap peas
Dessert: yoghurt with raspberries.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 24, 2022)

Leftovers. A slice of super supreme pizza and a bowl of bean soup. It was good though. IMO, both pizza and bean soup are better a day or two later.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 25, 2022)

Chicken sandwiches: boneless breasts quartered, salt and pepper. Dipped in egg then "rolled" in panko with green can stinky cheese, pepper, and Italian seasoning. Baked at 425 for 30 minutes


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 31, 2022)

Mediterranean seasoned chicken meatballs, tzatziki sauce, flatbread, dolmas, cucumber and tomato salad, and honey walnut cake.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 1, 2022)

S/o wanted takeout chinese on sunday so had a little bit of it. Monday we had the leftovers plus some salad. Today going to cook bok choy, steamed rice and chicken fillet with soy sauce and ginger.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 2, 2022)

Extra buttery popcorn and Pepsi


----------



## Orchid (Mar 3, 2022)

I have lost my appetite again....so yesterday's dinner just 1/2 chicken sandwich with small tomato.
For s/o had cooked pasta for 2 days, so he eats that today too. Today's dinner another 1/2 sandwich & fruit 1/2 apple, the other half leftover from yesterday.


----------



## SSBHM (Mar 3, 2022)

AuntHen said:


> Extra buttery popcorn and Pepsi



After reading that post I had to make caramel corn and a big pitcher of strawberry milkshake - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SSBHM (Mar 3, 2022)

TheShannan said:


> I just made 2 batches of porcupine meatballs! Also green beans and of course extra rice


Love light snacks like this!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 29, 2022)

Steamed endive.
Mashed potatoes.
Mini beef meatballs with shallots tomato and jus.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 30, 2022)

Hospital today so can not chew so only liquids yoghurt, custard liquid not allowed any teas no coffee.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 31, 2022)

Dinner cooked beef stew with carrots, zucchini, onions, potatoes for 2 days.
Ate 1 small breakfast plate after mashing it with fork.
Not much appetite and even less now after yesterdays oral surgery.
Besides the surgery Dr look at the jaw hinges arthritis say they can not do anything for it just stick to soft foods etc...the x-ray tech gal she also has it.......and she too got it in her 40s like me......


----------



## Orchid (Apr 13, 2022)

Hospital today again...so can not chew...
dinner was small jar apple sauce, 1 spoon of cream cheese, serving of custard.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 15, 2022)

Fish sticks.
Boiled carrots until very soft.
German quark with cherry sauce.
Tea and 1 coconut cookie.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 16, 2022)

No drumsticks at grocery shop so s/o bring 2 chicken legs yesterdays grocery weekly shop.
Marinated use some lime, soy sauce, ginger.......and then roast in oven until crispy.
S/o eats complete leg. I eat the drumstick. The thigh is cooling off, then into fridge for tomorrow.
Boiled brussels sprouts.
Papaya fresh fruit.


----------



## Angelette (May 8, 2022)

I made some Philly cheese chicken sandwiches, but they weren't very flavorful. :/


----------



## Orchid (May 10, 2022)

Stuffed sweet red bell peppers, minced beef, shallot, spring onion, black olives, olive oil, herbs.
Steamed basmati rice.
Plums in syrup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2022)

Tacos and Mexican Rice (not take out)


----------



## Angelette (May 10, 2022)

Yesterday I made mushroom stroganoff pork chops with egg noodles. The gravy was heavenly. ~

Today it's just Kroger pizza. Too l̶a̶z̶y̶ tired to cook. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bellyman (May 10, 2022)

Home made chicken tortilla soup along with large pieces of Mexican cornbread and yellow rice, for desert an entire bag of lemon donuts.


----------



## Angelette (May 16, 2022)

God bless this thread. I got more inspiration compared to those recipe websites. 

I was inspired by some user's idea to make mayo chicken breasts. Except I added parmesan cheese along with Hidden Valley Ranch. Cooked some peppers, onions, and corn as a side dish.


----------



## Angelette (May 17, 2022)

Another stroganoff dinner. But this time it's meatballs!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (May 18, 2022)

Last night was Serbian cream of mushroom soup (from a package mix as a starter) plus white Italian bread for dipping in seasoned olive oil. Not exactly a weight gain meal, but easy on the stomach.


----------



## Angelette (May 19, 2022)

Tonight I made spaghetti salad. I was again inspired by someone's comment mentioning this dish.

My version isn't a true spaghetti salad, however. Because I used already-bought rotini just to save money. Also added black olives, cucumber, grape tomatoes, left over shredded cheese, purple onion, red bell pepper, and pepperoni slices. 

Used a drizzle of olive oil, Italian dressing, and ranch seasoning for flavor.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 14, 2022)

Today I made a mix of different food.
Meatballs with mozzarella inside. 
Olives, feta cheese, olive paste, fresh bread. As dessert cherries.


----------



## DokuP (Jun 14, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I made a mix of different food.
> Meatballs with mozzarella inside.
> Olives, feta cheese, olive paste, fresh bread. As dessert cherries.View attachment 150228



God, I want those cherries so hard TwT, Everything looks so delicious!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 14, 2022)

@DokuP not a single cherry left. 
And I wouldn't have shared


----------



## Shotha (Jun 14, 2022)

CHANKO-NABE!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 22, 2022)

Takeout from an Italian restaurant we used to eat at a lot before we moved. I had a medical appointment near our old neighborhood today, so we picked up food on the way back home.

I had their house salad and garlic bread. A grilled tuna steak topped with sauteed spinach, tomatoes, mushrooms, seasoned with garlic and rosemary. And a piece of tiramisu for dessert. 

It was all very, very good.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 12, 2022)

Heatwave here so just sandwiches. Chicken/lettuce. Beef salami/tomato/mustard. 
And a cocktail: 1 peach haribo candy soaked in 1 tsp vodka. Sparkling water, 3 fresh strawberries cut into thin slices, 1 thin slice of lemon ...noooo cherries was 0 at grocery shop but usually added fresh cherries.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 14, 2022)

I ordered food today.
Have a look...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 23, 2022)

I had Korean fried chicken, kiwi salad, kimbap, a little banchan, and a few other sides. Korean fried is the only KFC I care about. #Sorrynotsorry


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 23, 2022)

Hmm.. well, let's say it is a "sausage burger" - nothing very creative.
Ketchup, mustard and tzatziki...




It was good.


----------



## bellyman (Jul 23, 2022)

Shotha said:


> CHANKO-NABE!


That's awesome. I was reading and watching a video about that the other day but didn't know the name of it till now. I keep thinking I should try to make it and see how it is. Going past 300 now is such hard work! It seems I have to eat near 7500 calories to gain weight. And quite honestly that's too much work to sustain.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 29, 2022)

"What about bratwurst pizza?!" he said...


----------



## kyle (Jul 29, 2022)

Mmmmmmmmmm !


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 29, 2022)

kyle said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm !


Exactly.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 31, 2022)

Chicken wings and veggies with blue cheese.


----------



## Angelette (Aug 2, 2022)

Yesterday I made BBQ meatballs topped with green onion and served with a side of white rice.


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 2, 2022)

Making home-made pizza tonight (two of course!) triple cheese, triple pepperoni, bacon, red onion, black olives, sliced mushrooms

Suppose a six pack of coor's beer 

Also have a box of nutty buddy ice cream cones


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 2, 2022)

Poke, poke and more poke.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2022)

Tacos, horchata, and churros.


----------



## Angelette (Aug 8, 2022)

Yesterday I was very depressed to go out shopping. The hot weather was also no help at all. So, I let creativity be my steering wheel.

Luckily, I bought that one garlic butter shrimp box from Costco the other day. Originally wasn't sure what to make out of it, however. By my surprise, there was a box of Betty Crocker pasta salad sitting in the pantry. 

I combined my shrimp pasta dish with canned olives, tomatoes, olive oil, and leftover shredded parmesan cheese. The Mediterranean-ish shrimp pasta was bundled with leftover garlic bread. My unique creation was surprisingly delicious.

Another cool thing is the butter from the shrimp mixed with the juice from the canned tomatoes made a delicious sauce!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 8, 2022)

Comfort food. Sauteed cabbage with onions and some diced ham with cheesy mashed potatoes.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 8, 2022)

Jon Blaze said:


> Tacos, horchata, and churros.


Speaking of horchata and churros, I tried the new churro shake Sonic came out with and it was pretty good. It tastes kind of like horchata. I think it's just a vanilla shake with a little bit of cinnamon and caramel mixed into it. And they garnish it with a mini churro!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 8, 2022)

Quesadilla night. I made a few with leftover steak , a couple of plain ones for the offspring and the Mrs asked for one with my double Creole seasoned fried chicken from last night and Chik Fil A sauce.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 8, 2022)

Moar poke, salad, leftover steak sandwich, and a Black & White cookie.


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2022)

Hotdogs, with just mustard. Simple. Perfect. 

*...and no, I don't care what they're made of.*


----------



## Angelette (Aug 13, 2022)

Chicken tenders with fries.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 14, 2022)

Jerk wings, plantains, rum cake, rice/peas, and beef patties.

I am so addicted to Jamaican food. Lol It's so good.


----------



## kyle (Aug 14, 2022)

Sorry if its half-eaten already (lol)

Double breaded pork cops 
Buttered garlic noodles
Corn (real butter and salt) 
Apple sauce


----------



## Angelette (Aug 14, 2022)

I made something similar to a Philly cheesesteak. Except I used sausage instead of steak. Recipe called for cream cheese and I added that in. Though, I might ditch the cream cheese next time. 

Too bad I didn't buy any fries.


----------



## da3ley (Aug 17, 2022)

kyle said:


> Sorry if its half-eaten already (lol)
> 
> Double breaded pork cops
> Buttered garlic noodles
> ...


That breading looks delish on that chop. And buttered garlic noodles? Were they homemade? If so, would it be maybe inappropriate or weird to ask for the sauce recipe? I would love to try and make it homemade instead of a box


----------



## kyle (Aug 17, 2022)

Thank you.

Noodles are homemade. Pretty simple: Boiled noodles (little olive oil), smothered hot, in real butter with sautéed garlic (olive oil again), - finely minced, fresh, organic, garlic from the garden. 


Garlic doesn't get any fresher (pic)


----------



## kyle (Aug 17, 2022)

Had a little "help" in the garden this morning (lol)

Younger buck and doe. They come for the apples in the small orchid next to the garden.
They weren't 15 yards away. Didn't care I was there.


----------



## MattB (Aug 17, 2022)

I made burgers, which I call Steamed Hams. 

Mmmm. Steamed Hams.


----------



## da3ley (Aug 17, 2022)

kyle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Noodles are homemade. Pretty simple: Boiled noodles (little olive oil), smothered hot, in real butter with sautéed garlic (olive oil again), - finely minced, fresh, organic, garlic from the garden. View attachment 151270
> 
> ...


Thank u! Totally worth it for sure to have your fresh herb garden.


----------



## kyle (Aug 18, 2022)

No, Thank You! (lol)

Is nice having fresh organic veggies most days. Even better I get paid to take care of them and all I want for free. 

60 x 80 foot garden. Everything from potatoes, tomatoes, corn, green beans, summer squash, zucchini, cucumbers, 
lettuce, spinach, butternut and acorn squash, watermelons, snap peas and beans (cold weather


----------



## kyle (Aug 19, 2022)

Simple one

Kraft Mac and Cheese (Lots of butter and heavy cream)

With peanut butter bread ... Mmmmmm


----------



## MattB (Aug 19, 2022)

I made seafood mac and cheese tonight, no pics though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2022)

Pinto beans, corned beef hash and corn on the cob


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 21, 2022)

Black pepper chicken, vegetable lo mein, and chicken steamed dumplings.


----------



## kyle (Aug 21, 2022)

Mmmmm ... Dumplings one of my favs. And Lo Mein?! NICE

Throw in a Pu-Pu Plater, some house fried rice, extra egg rolls, .... And And And (LOL)

Love Me Chinese Food


----------



## Angelette (Aug 22, 2022)

Tonight I made sausage and rice casserole. Used Spanish rice instead of brown rice. It was my dad's request. Mixed in hickory sausage, colorful bell peppers, onion, and Italian parsley.


----------



## Angelette (Aug 23, 2022)

Diced potatoes mixed with bell peppers and onion. With a side of sausages and egg. Technically a breakfast-dinner.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 24, 2022)

Spaghetti with four cheeses sauce. sausages...




We are celebrating "back to school tomorrow"

(well, technically not everyone at the dinner table is celebrating this occasion..)


----------



## MattB (Aug 25, 2022)

I made garlic shrimp pasta, with no mistakes. 

Bam.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 28, 2022)

I fired up the grill tonight. Mesquite seasoned pork loin cops, tequila lime seasoned chicken, Creole seasoned corn on the cob and marinated mushrooms 
Lots of protein leftover for meals during the week


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 28, 2022)

Low carb pizza


----------



## Angelette (Aug 28, 2022)

Made chicken cordon bleu for the very first time! Surprisingly turned out good and so did the sour cream mash potatoes.


----------



## kyle (Aug 29, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Made chicken cordon bleu for the very first time! Surprisingly turned out good and so did the sour cream mash potatoes. View attachment 151442


Now that is a great looking meal! Bet it tastes even better


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 1, 2022)

Steamed dumplings (chicken & vegetable), mushroom chicken, fried rice, and dumpling sauce. All homemade. We're getting pretty good at making Chinese takeaway food at home!


----------



## Angelette (Sep 1, 2022)

kyle said:


> Now that is a great looking meal! Bet it tastes even better


Thank you so much! Really means a lot to me.


----------



## MattB (Sep 2, 2022)

Dumplings, yes!

Having Korean Mandu dumplings tonight with Kimchi.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 2, 2022)

Fish and chips!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 6, 2022)

Fish sticks.
Ciabatta bun & butter.
Salad: tomatoes, sweet bell peppers red and yellow, cucumber slices, sweet pickles.


----------



## MattB (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm in the midst of my first ever attempt at Yorkshire pudding, and it's no exaggeration to say the fate of the Western world hangs in the balance.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 6, 2022)

Poke, sushi burrito, kimchi, and a Thai boba tea. Kind of happy to learn about the smaller tapioca balls. I prefer them to the larger ones that are more common in boba.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 12, 2022)

Shrimp/vegetable spring rolls.


----------



## kyle (Sep 13, 2022)

Seasoned Baked Chicken (all Day)
Mashed Potatoes (Yukon Gold from the garden) with gravy

Baby carrots in butter sauce 
Stuffing - store bought. (hey ... it's stuffing)


----------



## bellyman (Sep 14, 2022)

MattB said:


> I'm in the midst of my first ever attempt at Yorkshire pudding, and it's no exaggeration to say the fate of the Western world hangs in the balance.


So how did the Yorkshire pudding turn out? And any photos of your culinary art to share? Never had it myself.


----------



## MattB (Sep 14, 2022)

They tried to get away, but I was able to subdue them. 

I suspect they were, in fact, alien in origin.


----------



## MattB (Sep 14, 2022)

I have bad luck with making rice on the stove, but like hell I'll let rice win! 

The stakes aren't as high as last time, but the battle is just as intense. It ends today, rice. It ends today...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 14, 2022)

Indian cuisine on the way. Tandoori wings, Naan, Guava Juice, and Nilgiri Salmon.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 21, 2022)

Lemon garlic spaghetti with a load of bell peppers and parmesan cheese. Added leftover capers as a fancy addition.


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2022)

Made burgers. A fitting end to summer.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 21, 2022)

Tequila lime seasoned ground beef tacos. I did let the doggo lick the plate.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 28, 2022)

Tonight's special: "Tell me you are German without telling me you are German " 
or
"How I tested the smoke detectors for the very first time ."


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 28, 2022)

Dessert today...

"What to do with 1 kg of yoghurt that has a "best before date" in the past?"


----------



## Orchid (Oct 6, 2022)

!/2 chicken & tomato sandwich
3 stuffed green olives
leftover 1/3 cup thick greek yoghurt 
7 cubes pineapple from small tin


----------



## Orchid (Oct 7, 2022)

Going to cook now quart pan vegetables soup.
Just now made small batch greek yoghurt pancakes.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 8, 2022)

Chicken drumstick piri-piri baked in oven.
Basmati rice steamed with green peas.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 10, 2022)

Fish sticks and fresh lemon juice.
Baked potato, sea salt. pat of butter and tsp mustard.
Salad: cucumber, plum tomato, sweet red bell pepper, olives, tsp olive oil, salad herbs mix.
Fresh blueberries.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 10, 2022)

Turnips stew, pumpkin soup and grilled chicken.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 12, 2022)

Chicken nuggets from MickeyD's with a side of stalker.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 13, 2022)

Polenta casserole baked with vegetables: red and yellow sweet bell pepper, stuffed olives, baby carrots, grated zucchini, shallots, plum tomato, Italian dried herbs, milled black/white pepper, parsley salt.
Pumpkin steamed leftovers made into a few bite size pastries with diy cinnamon sugar.


----------



## Angelette (Oct 13, 2022)

Chicken moo goo gai! Unfortunately, I didn't make rice because the rice cooker was really dirty.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 14, 2022)

Vietnamese food... a little bit of everything. My favorites are summer rolls.


----------



## Angelette (Oct 16, 2022)

Diced potatoes mixed in with diced hickory sausage with an egg on the side.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 18, 2022)

Cheesy vegetable cream soup in sourdough bread bowls. Baked cinnamon apples too.


----------



## Angelette (Oct 18, 2022)

I made some Western hot pot dish. (I think British) Sliced potatoes with sausage, carrots, onion, and red bell pepper. All soaked in a tomato sauce and chicken broth base.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 21, 2022)

PASTA!


----------



## Angelette (Oct 21, 2022)

Went out to a restaurant. Had country fried steak, a butt load of fries, and a salad!


----------



## Angelette (Oct 24, 2022)

Quesadillas stuffed with shredded chicken, cheese, and salsa.


----------



## Angelette (Oct 24, 2022)

Tuna patties with a side of fries.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2022)

Salmon, broccoli and oven potatoes


----------



## Angelette (Nov 1, 2022)

Loaded mash potatoes.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 1, 2022)

Galumpkis!


----------



## Angelette (Nov 16, 2022)

Funeral potatoes (haha I always eat potatoes!)


----------



## Orchid (Nov 16, 2022)

Something happened can not eat potatoes anymore, last try was one size of a mini egg.....again digestive issues all night...
Think fruit for dinner and maybe cook small rice pudding........


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 16, 2022)

Thought I should start chiming in. Spaghetti tonight. Gotta let my sauce, though, cook for at least 4 hours. Getting cold as of late, so this weekend I should make my homemade Chicken Tortilla Soup.


----------



## Angelette (Nov 17, 2022)

Admittedly, I didn't feel like cooking tonight. So it was local pizza it is.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 17, 2022)

I had Korean BBQ with coworkers. I was going to pay for my table, but someone else paid for everyone. So quite nice. lol


----------



## kyle (Nov 18, 2022)

Had Beef and Broccoli over white rice


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 20, 2022)

Baked Ziti/Penne
with onions, peppers, spinach, and meatballs


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2022)

Addicted to Indian food. Tandoori, rice, naan, and a gallon of various chutneys. lol


----------



## Angelette (Nov 22, 2022)

Since I worked night shift this night. I had gourmet 711 pizza with a side of Costco egg rolls. 

Oh, don't get mad at me mother! I still prefer your homemade superior lumpia.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 4, 2022)

We're grilling some pre-seasoned chicken breasts with Korean BBQ seasoning from the supermarket. I decided to make big Korean vegetable pancakes to go with them to follow a theme, with a spicy dipping/drizzling sauce (soy sauce, rice vinegar, gochujang, and a few drops of sesame oil). Leftover key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 6, 2022)

Had pork tacos at work. When I get home I'm having homemade chili.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice, there's even some cheesy bread sticks from the pizza place.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2022)

Kippers and fruit. Been experimenting with kippers as my protein source. So far so good. Honestly not bad at all right out of a can.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 10, 2022)

Eggs, bacon, and hash browns. Yes, technically breakfast but for dinner.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 11, 2022)

I recently bought a side of beef from family friends who raise cows, so Ive been trying to see just how quickly I can go through what’s supposed to be 6 months worth of meat. 
I had 2 T-bone steaks for dinner and a tray of potato casserole, followed by 2 pints of Ben and Jerry’s Cherry Garcia for dessert. 
It was a good night !


----------



## Orchid (Dec 11, 2022)

Roast pumpkin soup.
Baked apple & cinnamon & light brown sugar.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2022)

Leftovers from today's lunch menu.
Baked goose, dumplings, red cabbage. 




Unfortunately no leftover dessert 

(mascarpone cream with raspberries and cookie crumble).


----------



## Aqw (Dec 11, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Leftovers from today's lunch menu.
> Baked goose, dumplings, red cabbage.
> 
> View attachment 153102
> ...


Is it a traditional day with a traditional lunch today in Germany. For a long time goose was one of the traditional meat for Christmas in France. Looks so good


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2022)

Aqw said:


> Is it a traditional day with a traditional lunch today in Germany. For a long time goose was one of the traditional meat for Christmas in France. Looks so good


Indeed this is a traditional lunch for Dec 25 here - at least it was in my family. 
I think In 2017 I started a new tradition - same food but a different date in December. Having a good time with friends. Enjoying good food.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 11, 2022)

One pot pasta with sausage, onion, and peppers. Drizzled with Kraft shredded 3 cheese.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 12, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Leftovers from today's lunch menu.
> Baked goose, dumplings, red cabbage.
> 
> View attachment 153102
> ...


Oh my gosh that looks amazing… 
Too bad there was no dessert. I just learned to make cranberry tarts for thanksgiving that sound sort of similar.
Filo dough filled with brie, and topped with jellied cranberries. Soooo good….


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 12, 2022)

Sardines, herring, and konjac rice.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 12, 2022)

Beef stew with brown and serve rolls


----------



## FFAscinated (Dec 15, 2022)

Big hit with the family: egg roll in a bowl. Just ground pork (I used breakfast sausage) sauted with a bag of Cole slaw mix, with ginger, soy sauce and hot sauce. Wonton strips for crunch. Yummy.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 22, 2022)

Made Kraft Mac and Cheese. Mixed in some leftover shredded cheese of the same brand. Topped it off with buttered bread crumbs.


----------



## FFAscinated (Dec 22, 2022)

Fried rice. I love getting takeout from our local hole-in-the-wall Chinese joint. it comes with an enormous side of fried rice, which is pretty Meh. So I don't eat it with dinner. Next day, I fried chopped bacon, onion, garlic and ginger. Add frozen peas (or mixed veg). Set aside. Scramble eggs. Set aside. more oil for the pan.Fry the rice. Dump in all the goodies (plus anything from the fridge that looks good - leftover Happy Family was last night's treat) Soy sauce, hot sauce. Yum!


----------



## kyle (Dec 22, 2022)

FFAscinated said:


> Fried rice. I love getting takeout from our local hole-in-the-wall Chinese joint. it comes with an enormous side of fried rice, which is pretty Meh. So I don't eat it with dinner. Next day, I fried chopped bacon, onion, garlic and ginger. Add frozen peas (or mixed veg). Set aside. Scramble eggs. Set aside. more oil for the pan.Fry the rice. Dump in all the goodies (plus anything from the fridge that looks good - leftover Happy Family was last night's treat) Soy sauce, hot sauce. Yum!


Love me some Chinese! Nice job.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 23, 2022)

Just spaghetti


----------



## Orchid (Dec 23, 2022)

piece of cheese.
1/2 sandwich tomato, french mustard, cranberry pate.
1/2 cup cooked fruit compote: 1 apple, few dried prunes, few dried apricots, few raisins, lemon juice, cinnamon powder, ginger powder, 1 tsp brown sugar, water.


----------



## FFAscinated (Dec 23, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Just spaghetti


same here. I'm making "planned-overs" 'cause we'll be home late from Christmas Eve service (no midnight mass, alas)


----------



## Angelette (Dec 24, 2022)

I ripped off FFAscinated and made myself fried rice. But admittedly it didn't turn out well.


----------



## Orso (Dec 24, 2022)

Just pasta with chickpeas, cheese (mascarpone, taleggio, parmesan and gorgonzola) and red wine, Nebbiolo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2022)

I cooked a turkey yesterday and cut it up. I took some of the dark meat to make turkey pot pie for dinner last night.
Super easy and good.


----------



## kyle (Dec 24, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I cooked a turkey yesterday and cut it up. I took some of the dark meat to make turkey pot pie for dinner last night.
> Super easy and good.


Gotta love Pot Pies. Turkey, Chicken, Beef ... Had homemade Rabbit Pot Pie at a game supper once. VERY good.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 24, 2022)

Celebrating Christmas Eve at an Italian restaurant, one that does not do the Feast of the Seven Fishes. LOL


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Eve.

Smoked salmon, dill & lemon.
Swedish crisp bread & cream cheese.
Green stuffed olives & mini tomatoes with herbs soft cheese.
Small glass port and Stilton cheese.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2022)

1/2 sandwich turkey leftovers, thin tomato slices with balsamico vinegar,
green olives.
Fentimans Rose lemonade is my daughter's favorite drink from her last visit she left me few cans so drink one today,


----------



## FFAscinated (Dec 27, 2022)

French Dip Sandwich (Leftover Christmas Prime Rib & Au Jus) and Caesar Salad.
Christmas cake for dessert some time later, unless we fall asleep (which we have done since Christmas.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2022)

Leftover ham, corn, some mini watermelon and a cupcake


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 31, 2022)

My husband smoked a couple of turkey breasts this afternoon, and I made potato salad and deviled eggs. And we finished off some leftover tabouli from a couple of days ago.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 31, 2022)

Glazed ham topped with pineapple and a side of homemade mashed potatoes!


----------



## FFAscinated (Jan 2, 2023)

New Year's tradition: Ham, black-eyed peas and cornbread. The unfortunate result of marrying into a family with southern roots. I may subject the leftover peas to my late husband's treatment: he mixed them into a can of chili. Makes them "almost good."


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 4, 2023)

"Deconstructed" stuffed cabbage: galumpki meatloaf, over-boiled cabbage. Big round loaf of unseeded rye bread as the starch (I didn't feel like peeling potatoes)


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 4, 2023)

Oh yeah, forgot: a quick coleslaw with shredded onion and a dressing of extra pepper, Russian dressing, and red apple cider balsamic 









Red Apple Balsamic Vinegar | Shop Online Now! | Saratoga Olive Oil Co.


Fruitier than most of our aged balsamic vinegars, our Red Apple Balsamic Vinegar has a fresh flavor that is comparable to the bite of a fresh orchard apple.




saratogaoliveoil.com


----------



## Angelette (Jan 5, 2023)

Chicken alfredo using that frozen Bird Eyes brand pasta.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 5, 2023)

Baking apple/cinnamon puff pastries for dinner now.
From freezer potato rosettes in airfryer.
Me the last 3 fish sticks with fresh lemon juice.
Tin of bbq baked beans warmed up, 3/4 for s/o and 1/4 for myself.


----------



## Angelette (Saturday at 4:04 AM)

Lemon garlic spaghetti!


----------



## Orchid (Saturday at 8:45 AM)

Beef stew cooked yesterday for 2 days.
Boiled baby carrots with ginger.
Baked small potatoes in oven.


----------



## FFAscinated (Saturday at 11:34 PM)

Chicken Marsala, garlic linguine & a sorta-Caesar salad. (bottled dressing.)


----------



## Tracyarts (Monday at 1:37 AM)

We made broccoli cheese soup and had it with some frozen crusty bread rolls you just put on a pan and bake. They were really good and I'll be buying them again for sure.


----------

